# UCLA MFA 2011 (Screenwriting)



## Theo. (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey!

Browsing some of the old topics and found a very helpful thread related to the application process for last year's mfa program.

Since we are rapidly approaching the deadline for 2011 admission, thought it could be useful to open up a forum to discuss questions/concerns about this years mfa application. 

So post away, and let's get moving! Less than 2 months to go!


----------



## KrisKelvin (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm applying to UCLA for screenwriting (among LOTS of others), though I'm definitely not expecting to get accepted.  

Though I just registered, I came across this site several months ago and it has been extremely helpful.  Hopefully I can provide some pointers of my own concerning how to get into film school this time next year, though right now I'm only hoping for one school to give me a chance.  

But yeah, from what I've gathered UCLA will be the most difficult at least when it comes to my particular situation (applying straight from undergrad, not a film major, VERY minimal industry experience).  Still, I figure I've got nothing to lose by trying...well, except the application fee lol


----------



## Flixwrider (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi Guys!

I'm applying for UCLA's MFA Screenwriting program too, along with Columbia University's.  I'mk just now beginning to write my scripts, I spent all summer planning and writing ideas down.  UCLA is my top choice, but Columbia is looking really good too.


----------



## my handle (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi fellow UCLA MFA Screenwriting hopefuls,

Look forward to contributing a bit and following everyone's progress through the process. 

Cheers and good luck to all!


----------



## silverlain (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello fellow applicants,

Alright, so question for you all. I'm also applying for screenwriting and was looking over the requirements. The website says:

"Samples of creative writing such as screenplays, short stories, plays, poetry, etc. Please submit by mail."

Does anyone know if there any minimums or maximum page limitations? Is it really free-for-all as it seems to imply? Every school asks for such varied quantity of sample writing that I cannot gauge as to what the appropriate amount is. I was thinking perhaps just the 1st Act of my screenplay (around 30 pages)

Thanks in advance. 
Let's get this thing going! >


----------



## KrisKelvin (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey silverlain,

I have the same question, since everywhere else makes it very specific (10 pages, 20 pages, a full script in some cases).  I was actually planning on contacting the department with some other questions (whether it's okay if one of my recs is mailed, what to do if I can't acquire an unopened transcript from an institution where I studied abroad, etc.), and will probably ask this.  

UCLA doesn't have that many supplemental materials--in fact, isn't it just the personal statement and writing samples?  I know my credentials make it sound like I'm a total amateur, and seeing as UCLA apparently takes people who are already familiar with screenwriting (whereas USC accepts general storytelling potential from what I've heard), I think it would help if I sent a feature script to show I'm familiar with the basics (at least I think, lol).


----------



## WillieGreen (Oct 4, 2010)

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> Hey silverlain,
> 
> I have the same question, since everywhere else makes it very specific (10 pages, 20 pages, a full script in some cases).  I was actually planning on contacting the department with some other questions (whether it's okay if one of my recs is mailed, what to do if I can't acquire an unopened transcript from an institution where I studied abroad, etc.), and will probably ask this.
> ...




Don't be afraid to send a lot.  They'll stop reading whenever they want.

Don't be afraid to send a little.  If it's strong, they'll notice.  

Bottom line, send your best stuff.  Don't send what you think will "impress" them.  Nobody knows.  

Submit the work you're proud of.



Good luck, future Bruins!


----------



## KrisKelvin (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, Willie.  I take it you're currently in the MFA screenwriting program at UCLA?  I'd do just about anything to get in there or USC, though I'm trying to be realistic.  But I guess SOMEBODY has to get accepted, right?


----------



## WillieGreen (Oct 7, 2010)

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> Thanks for the advice, Willie.  I take it you're currently in the MFA screenwriting program at UCLA?  I'd do just about anything to get in there or USC, though I'm trying to be realistic.  But I guess SOMEBODY has to get accepted, right?




Yeah, I go to UCLA.

Despite the odds, people actually do get in.

No reason it can't be you.  Just make sure your voice comes through in your personal statement and samples.


----------



## beezy16 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Guys! I'm back! haha! I made it to the interview last year, but did not get into the MFA. I'm doing the Prof Program right now (loving it) and I'm reapplying again. I just wanted to see who out there reapplied and got it. What kind of changes did you make to your application if you did so. 

Any advice is well appreciated!


----------



## fobshady (Oct 23, 2010)

i'm back too. i also made it to the interview last year, but didn't get into the MFA. i'm doing the professional program and reapplying as well.

beezy16, who is your section teacher? i have linda voorhees


----------



## fobshady (Oct 23, 2010)

willie green,

how is being in the MFA program compared to being in the professional program?


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm also doing the same...I applied last year, interviewed and didn't get in...

I'm doing the Skype version. It's pretty good.


----------



## fobshady (Oct 25, 2010)

generallyspeaking22, 
who do you have for section?


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Oct 26, 2010)

Jim Schmermer.

What about you, Beezy?

Hi again..


----------



## beezy16 (Oct 26, 2010)

hey guys,

I have Wendall thomas. she's great! How's Linda?


----------



## fobshady (Oct 26, 2010)

linda is really great. she explains structure(my weakness) very well and has a bunch of crazy industry stories to boot.

if i get in the mfa program i hope to have her again.


----------



## WillieGreen (Oct 28, 2010)

> Originally posted by fobshady:
> willie green,
> 
> how is being in the MFA program compared to being in the professional program?





It's full-time so you have to balance other classes with writing, although if you're working while doing the PP, you're already used to the juggling act.

Plus, everyone is gung ho about writing.  In the PP, you'll find a lot of people who are just feeling things out, and discover they can live without writing.


----------



## silverlain (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi guys, quick question:

Is the application due by the midnight between the 31st and the 1st, or the midnight OF the 1st?

Trying to figure out the deadline down to the minute because I live in a different time zone 



Oh and WillieGreen,
Thanks for answering my question up there. I decided to send in my first act only with some short fiction that I wrote as they are my best work!


----------



## fobshady (Oct 30, 2010)

i'm presuming we can mail things out on nov. 1. if not, i'm screwed!


----------



## fobshady (Oct 30, 2010)

beezy16 and generallyspeaking22,

out of curiosity, who did you guys interview with last year?


----------



## maughtry (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm applying for this as well. Or, I guess you could say applied at this point. Sent everything off last week and the last of my recommendations went in Friday, according to the website. Good luck everybody. I'm also applying to UT, USC, AFI and maybe BU and Chapman, depending on some things.


----------



## Daniel Choi (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm applying to Production-Directing, but maybe someone here can help me out.

I finally submitted the application online, and just noticed that the time-stamp is registered as 11/2 12:40am. It's actually still 11/1 in California, but I'm guessing the credit card company/application server is located in the East, so it tacks on 3 extra hours. Anyone have any experience clearing this up with admissions? Thanks!


----------



## Insearchof_ (Nov 1, 2010)

As long as your online application reads "Submitted Date: 11/1", you should be fine.


----------



## SheScribe (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi folks - I applied to UCLA's MFA screenwriting program last year as well, got an interview with Paul Castro, but didn't get accepted. Applied again this year so I've got my fingers crossed! My friend is a first year student now and loves it. I really focused on showing my true "voice" versus showing that I can already write a script, so I sent short stories and made sure my voice/personal story came through in the statement of purpose, per the advice of several people.  Good luck to everyone! Nail biting time.


----------



## Daniel Choi (Nov 2, 2010)

> Originally posted by Insearchof_:
> As long as your online application reads "Submitted Date: 11/1", you should be fine.



Yeah, but it's saying: 

Submitted Date: 11/2/2010 12:39:00 AM EST

EDIT: Just called in, they said it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## my handle (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone heard anything yet? Interview notifications should be going out this month and/or early March.


----------



## Theo. (Feb 3, 2011)

nothing yet. though I'm fairly certain we won't be hearing back until later this month... 

anxiety anyone?


----------



## jackgradus (Feb 3, 2011)

Someone said they were called for the producing discipline a few days ago. I applied for production, and I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Max Keller (Feb 3, 2011)

Jackgradus, I'm assuming you're talking about me.  I did get contacted in the last few days by people in the producing program at UCLA about an interview (which is on 2/16).  I'm really surpsied by how quiet the forum has been over the past few days about hearing back from universities.  I mean, I know each individual program goes on its own schedule, but I've literally not heard from ANYONE else about UCLA.  The only other school I've heard about giving interviews thus far is AFI.


----------



## Jaye (Feb 3, 2011)

> Originally posted by my handle:
> Anyone heard anything yet? Interview notifications should be going out this month and/or early March.



Going back to last year's UCLA posts, it looks like screenwriters were notified the week of February 17.


----------



## lastofthepirates (Feb 4, 2011)

WillieGreen, would you mind sharing a few stats (or at least those you are aware of)? Basically, I was curious as to how many, if any, of your classmates came straight out of undergrad? Specifically a film undergrad? Even more specifically, the UCLA film undergrad?

I am aware that coming straight outta undergrad is likely to decrease one's chances, but I wanted to see if there are any in your class.

Being a current TFT undergrad, I'm just trying to suss out my chances. I realize there is a whole wealth of things that weigh much more heavily, but I'm a tad more confident in those areas. Life experience is less of an issue as I came into college at a later age than most, and I had varied life history prior to that.

Thanks for the info and your insights, you've long been a great presence on the UCLA boards here. Good luck to all!


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 4, 2011)

> Originally posted by lastofthepirates:
> WillieGreen, would you mind sharing a few stats (or at least those you are aware of)? Basically, I was curious as to how many, if any, of your classmates came straight out of undergrad? Specifically a film undergrad? Even more specifically, the UCLA film undergrad?
> 
> I am aware that coming straight outta undergrad is likely to decrease one's chances, but I wanted to see if there are any in your class.
> ...



lastofthepirates,

I was told by a current student in MFA Screenwriting (not sure if that's the program you're applying to) that only 1 of 28 in his class came straight from undergrad.  Not sure if this 1 person had been a former UCLA (film) student, but I wouldn't be surprised if that helps some in general.

I don't know if it's the case in other disciplines, but at least for screenwriting UCLA is far and away the most difficult to get into straight out of undergrad, presumably because they don't think you have enough life experience.  However, you say you entered undergrad at a later age then most, which likely nullifies the perceived disadvantage of coming straight from there.  That is, as long as they see somewhere on your app that you're not 21 or 22...


----------



## lastofthepirates (Feb 4, 2011)

My statement makes it pretty clear that I've been around, I think. But, to be honest, I was thinking that it being the UCLA film undergrad program, as opposed to another school, might actually put me at a bit more of a disadvantage. I don't know why, but that's how I feel. Perhaps because I would think that they would want to discourage any perceived feelings of privilege.


----------



## SDsurfer (Feb 4, 2011)

Just received my letter of rejection. Awesome. Hopefully USC/Columbia will be more kind


----------



## lastofthepirates (Feb 4, 2011)

Terribly sorry to hear that SDsurfer. Was this for UCLA Screenwriting MFA? I didn't realize they were sending such things out this early.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just got an email saying that I got an interview for the screenwriting MFA program sometime in March, TBA.

I had an interview last year with UCLA, but didn't do as well as I hoped. I was pretty nervous. Definitely not going to let that happen this year.

Sorry, SDsurfer. I've been there. Good luck to you.


----------



## WillieGreen (Feb 5, 2011)

> Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> Just got an email saying that I got an interview for the screenwriting MFA program sometime in March, TBA.
> 
> I had an interview last year with UCLA, but didn't do as well as I hoped. I was pretty nervous. Definitely not going to let that happen this year.




You're back!


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Feb 5, 2011)

I am!

I just sent you an email actually.

How funny!


----------



## WillieGreen (Feb 5, 2011)

> Originally posted by lastofthepirates:
> WillieGreen, would you mind sharing a few stats (or at least those you are aware of)? Basically, I was curious as to how many, if any, of your classmates came straight out of undergrad? Specifically a film undergrad? Even more specifically, the UCLA film undergrad?
> 
> I am aware that coming straight outta undergrad is likely to decrease one's chances, but I wanted to see if there are any in your class.
> ...




Out of the 30 in the class, I think only one was directly out of undergrad.  However, there are several who are 1-3 years removed, so I don't think you'll be barred due to age.  There seems to be a pretty good mix.  

To my knowledge, nobody was a UCLA TFT undergrad, but that makes you unique!


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 5, 2011)

> Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> Just got an email saying that I got an interview for the screenwriting MFA program sometime in March, TBA.
> 
> I had an interview last year with UCLA, but didn't do as well as I hoped. I was pretty nervous. Definitely not going to let that happen this year.
> ...



I just got the email too!  I was worried (and still kind of am) that it was a mistake seeing as it just said "dear applicant"...but here's to hoping I'm only paranoid.  I'm totally shocked, though, because I thought I read somewhere they only interview 60 out of close to 1000 applications AND my materials weren't as finely tuned for here as for other schools (since the app was due so early).  But I'll definitely take it (assuming they really did mean to send one to me) and give it my best.

Congrats to those who received invites, and condolences to those who didn't.

And just wondering, Generallyspeaking22 (and anyone else who's been through the process): any tips/advice/memories about the interview you'd care to share?


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Feb 5, 2011)

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> Just got an email saying that I got an interview for the screenwriting MFA program sometime in March, TBA.
> 
> ...



I just got the email too!  I was worried (and still kind of am) that it was a mistake seeing as it just said "dear applicant"...but here's to hoping I'm only paranoid.  I'm totally shocked, though, because I thought I read somewhere they only interview 60 out of close to 1000 applications AND my materials weren't as finely tuned for here as for other schools (since the app was due so early).  But I'll definitely take it (assuming they really did mean to send one to me) and give it my best.

Congrats to those who received invites, and condolences to those who didn't.

And just wondering, Generallyspeaking22 (and anyone else who's been through the process): any tips/advice/memories about the interview you'd care to share? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I don't know if I'm the best one to give advice on an interview. 

I was not asked to pitch. It seemed no one was asked to pitch last year, but everyone was asked to pitch at their intv the year before. 

My most solid advice would be to go in there feeling good about yourself and, most importantly, be yourself. Don't try to be more bold or humble than you normally are. Just show them your best while being honest.


----------



## Theo. (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Generallyspeaking. Congrats guys! Woke up to an email from the department requesting an interview. Best of luck to all in the running! Let's keep the support going


----------



## fobshady (Feb 5, 2011)

Also got the email saying that I got the interview for the screenwriting MFA program sometime in March, TBA.

Also had an interview last year with UCLA, but bombed. 

Good luck to generallyspeaking22 and all the others who got the interview! Thanks Williegreen for all the advice!


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Feb 5, 2011)

They asked you for an interview twice. That's got to mean something, Fobshaby. 

Thanks for the well wishes, everyone! 

Good luck to those who received that email. Here we go.


----------



## my handle (Feb 5, 2011)

I got the email requesting an interview as well.
Good luck guys.


----------



## Lobsterjoe (Feb 5, 2011)

I got my interview request today as well. I'm really excited, good luck everybody.


----------



## WillieGreen (Feb 5, 2011)

To those who got an interview, good luck!

To those who didn't, hang in there.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Feb 5, 2011)

> Originally posted by Lobsterjoe:
> I got my interview request today as well. I'm really excited, good luck everybody.



LobsterJoe, did yours also say you'd be interviewing on campus or are they interviewing you in NYC? Good luck!


----------



## Lobsterjoe (Feb 5, 2011)

The email said it was going to take place in a hotel in NYC. Good Luck


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey, congrats again to all who got invites.     

Now for a question which I'm sure will be answered soon enough but I'm anxious to know ASAP if possible: did everyone else get the email from the "assistant to Hal Ackerman and Richard Walter"?  I'm curious if this means we'll be interviewing with one or both of them, as opposed to someone else.  Seeing as I went into my AFI interview having no idea with whom it would be, I'm hoping to know ahead of time here...


----------



## fobshady (Feb 5, 2011)

that's what mine said...



> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> Hey, congrats again to all who got invites.
> 
> Now for a question which I'm sure will be answered soon enough but I'm anxious to know ASAP if possible: did everyone else get the email from the "assistant to Hal Ackerman and Richard Walter"?  I'm curious if this means we'll be interviewing with one or both of them, as opposed to someone else.  Seeing as I went into my AFI interview having no idea with whom it would be, I'm hoping to know ahead of time here...


----------



## my handle (Feb 5, 2011)

KrisKelvin,

I also received the email from their assistant, Megan. Based on previous postings on the subject, you will definitely know who you are interviewing with ahead of time. It might be Richard, Hal, Paul Castro, Linda Voorhees or another faculty member. Now we simply wait for Megan to email back with the info.


----------



## Wenyi (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm so glad that I got the email too. I am so excited and nervous. Since I'm a Chinese applicant and my undergraduate major is finance. So I have no clue about the interview thing, like how long does it take? Phone vs skype, which is better? What kind of question do committee member normally ask? I don't have too much confidence about interviewing in English. I may be panic. The whole admission thing seems so close but so far away. sign~ Hope some nice applicant can help to answer the questions above. Thanks!


----------



## Wenyi (Feb 5, 2011)

forgot to mention that my intended major is screenwriting too. Nice to know all of you~


----------



## lastofthepirates (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats to all who've received an interview! For those with experience in such things, has the program, in years past, sent out all interview emails on the same day? Or were there multiple heats, so to say. I'm in LA myself, so I was curious as to the possibility that an interview might still be headed my way.


----------



## silverlain (Feb 6, 2011)

> Originally posted by lastofthepirates:
> Congrats to all who've received an interview! For those with experience in such things, has the program, in years past, sent out all interview emails on the same day? Or were there multiple heats, so to say. I'm in LA myself, so I was curious as to the possibility that an interview might still be headed my way.



I'm in the same boat. I've received neither a rejection letter nor an interview request. 

*bites nails*


----------



## Turner (Feb 7, 2011)

Received interview request on Saturday, no date specified. Will they be conducting interviews in NYC this year? I'm in Virginia and the email said the interview would be on UCLA campus but I would love to have the NYC option.


----------



## fobshady (Feb 7, 2011)

from what i can tell they always have an nyc option.



> Originally posted by Turner:
> Received interview request on Saturday, no date specified. Will they be conducting interviews in NYC this year? I'm in Virginia and the email said the interview would be on UCLA campus but I would love to have the NYC option.


----------



## lastofthepirates (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm going to guess that Saturday was the day for interview emails. No email in my box. Ho-hum.

Congrats again to those who did get the email!


----------



## Wenyi (Feb 9, 2011)

> Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> To those who got an interview, good luck!
> 
> To those who didn't, hang in there.



Hey?WillieGreen. I'd like to ask you the procedure of the interview. I'm soooo nervous about the interview thing. Do you have any idea about what the faculty normally ask? It is a once-a-life-time oppotunity, and I'm so afraid that I might blow it away. Because I'm totally an ameteur and have no film-related degree or experience, I don't know if they may ask some professional questions that may needs background knowledge about film. Anyway if you don't know the procedures of the interview, would you please give me some advices about how to prepare for it? (besides "be honest with yourself or calm down and just breathe) Like recommand some books or some web about preparing the interview. Thanks so much!


----------



## Turner (Feb 9, 2011)

For Screenwriting applicants with interviews- Just talked to Megan Green (about a non-related issue) and she confirmed that the NYC interviews will be held on March 25-26. Still no word on the LA interviews.


----------



## WillieGreen (Feb 9, 2011)

> Originally posted by Wenyi:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> To those who got an interview, good luck!
> 
> To those who didn't, hang in there.



Hey?WillieGreen. I'd like to ask you the procedure of the interview. I'm soooo nervous about the interview thing. Do you have any idea about what the faculty normally ask? It is a once-a-life-time oppotunity, and I'm so afraid that I might blow it away. Because I'm totally an ameteur and have no film-related degree or experience, I don't know if they may ask some professional questions that may needs background knowledge about film. Anyway if you don't know the procedures of the interview, would you please give me some advices about how to prepare for it? (besides "be honest with yourself or calm down and just breathe) Like recommand some books or some web about preparing the interview. Thanks so much! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


They switch up the questions, so there's really no way to prepare.  

But honestly, it's not that kind of interview.  It's not like a test where you have to answer a certain amount of questions right.  

They're interviewing you because they like your writing and your personal statement.  They want to get a sense of who you are.  

The best advice I can give you is this:  don't go in there waiting for the "interrogation" to be over.  Act like you want to be there.  Have some questions ready for them.


----------



## lastofthepirates (Feb 9, 2011)

Turner, I know it's a stretch, but did you by chance ask if all the interview emails have gone out? I wouldn't think that you would, but doesn't hurt to check.


----------



## Rook_Ledger (Feb 9, 2011)

I still haven't heard either. I'm in the professional program though and on Monday Hal started the class by saying that those who had been rejected to the MFA program should keep their spirits up... 

I'm hopping there is going to be a second round of interview emails... but kinda doubt it at this point.

congrats to all those who got interviews.


----------



## Turner (Feb 10, 2011)

> Originally posted by lastofthepirates:
> Turner, I know it's a stretch, but did you by chance ask if all the interview emails have gone out? I wouldn't think that you would, but doesn't hurt to check.



Unfortunately I did not think to ask that. Good luck!


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Feb 10, 2011)

I just checked my e-mail from UCLA and got the bad news: rejected. 

I'm still remaining optimistic as I wait to hear from the other 4 schools.

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## RJDee (Feb 10, 2011)

You're not alone, FilmClassic, I got the same email today for the Producer's Program. Good luck on getting better news from your other schools!


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks, RJDee! Same to you


----------



## jackgradus (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, but good luck on your other applications. 

Did you guys apply specifically to the producer's program? I applied for production/direction and haven't heard anything.


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Feb 10, 2011)

jackgradus, I applied for the Screenwriting program.


----------



## jackgradus (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks filmclassicgirl; I think RJ must've applied to the producer's program...?


----------



## Wenyi (Feb 10, 2011)

> Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Wenyi:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> To those who got an interview, good luck!
> ...



Hey?WillieGreen. I'd like to ask you the procedure of the interview. I'm soooo nervous about the interview thing. Do you have any idea about what the faculty normally ask? It is a once-a-life-time oppotunity, and I'm so afraid that I might blow it away. Because I'm totally an ameteur and have no film-related degree or experience, I don't know if they may ask some professional questions that may needs background knowledge about film. Anyway if you don't know the procedures of the interview, would you please give me some advices about how to prepare for it? (besides "be honest with yourself or calm down and just breathe) Like recommand some books or some web about preparing the interview. Thanks so much! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


They switch up the questions, so there's really no way to prepare.  

But honestly, it's not that kind of interview.  It's not like a test where you have to answer a certain amount of questions right.  

They're interviewing you because they like your writing and your personal statement.  They want to get a sense of who you are.  

The best advice I can give you is this:  don't go in there waiting for the "interrogation" to be over.  Act like you want to be there.  Have some questions ready for them. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks a lot. I guess I really need to relax and I had better start to prepare some interesting questions.


----------



## Joe. Zen (Feb 13, 2011)

> Originally posted by Wenyi:
> I'm so glad that I got the email too. I am so excited and nervous. Since I'm a Chinese applicant and my undergraduate major is finance. QUOTE]
> 
> Hi, Wenyi, I'm from China,and I'm applying for UCLA too. but I applied for the Production program.  Congratulations for your interview chance. I've just received the notification from NYU for an interview. But UCLA didn't give any reply yet...
> May be we can exchange our msn or QQ? So we can talk more about the application.


----------



## Wenyi (Feb 14, 2011)

> Originally posted by Joe. Zen:
> 
> 
> > Originally posted by Wenyi:
> ...


----------



## Flixwrider (Feb 15, 2011)

So...I didn't get accepted into the MFA program, but I just got an email for the Screenwriting Professional Program suggesting that I enroll...anybody been in the program before?


----------



## fobshady (Feb 15, 2011)

doing the program now and it's great! my writing has improved a lot.


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Feb 15, 2011)

Flixwrider, I just got the same e-mail. Like you, I'm curious to know someone's thoughts on the program.


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Feb 15, 2011)

fobshady, so I guess you would recommend it then?

Do you have an opportunity to intern within the industry? Or is it a strictly classroom environment?


----------



## fobshady (Feb 15, 2011)

yes, i would strongly recommend it.

it's a lecture and workshop environment. first quarter, hal ackerman is the main lecturer. second quarter, there are many guest lecturers.

sorry to say i don't think there are opportunities to intern within the industry. i think a lot of people on this board who have gotten interviews or gotten in the MFA program have done it.


----------



## Flixwrider (Feb 15, 2011)

That's great to hear...I guess I need to research on it and look for work/home.


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks, fobshady!    

I'll definitely look into the program.


----------



## RobbieBlock (Feb 15, 2011)

Well I too got rejected yet remain hopeful for my other schools.  One of those situations where you will never know quite went wrong, wish they would just give you some sort of idea so you would know if it is even worth applying in the future.

Anyways, also got accepted to the professional program but I get the feeling this is kind of just standard for anyone getting rejected.  Nice to hear that it works for some people , I was afraid it was just to squeeze money out of people who desperately wanted to work on their craft but just weren't good enough.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm in the program. My writing has improved some for sure.

There are not opportunities to intern, not that I've come across anyhow.

However, if you currently don't get informed feedback, this program is a really great way to learn (more clearly) what your weaknesses are and what your readers respond to.

It also offers you discipline to continue working even if you're feeling a little discouraged at moments. I think it's a good introductory to the MFA program and also a great time for those who are used to working alone and with their own process to assimilate to something more collaborative.

It also gets you used to the idea of people seeing your work before it's finished, which is something I had issue with because I never write anything decent before the third draft....


----------



## cirruss (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,

First of all good luck to everyone out there who have interviews scheduled and those who already went through them.

I've got a few questions. I've been invited to interviews at both UCLA and AFI. One question I expect to get during the interview I am kind of worried about. "Why do you want to go to our school?"

Hmm... because wikipedia says you are in the top 5??? No good!

What I've heard might be the case is that AFI is more focused on a plot driven than character development... that also doesnt seem like a great answer.

As for UCLA I've understood it is the premiere screenwriting school out there....

But maybe some of you can help me out in discerning what the specific strong points are of these two specific schools.

I feel so silly posting this!!!


----------



## WillieGreen (Feb 19, 2011)

> Originally posted by cirruss:
> Hi everyone,
> 
> First of all good luck to everyone out there who have interviews scheduled and those who already went through them.
> ...




AFI is more production-intensive.  All of the fellows are required to go through production boot camp the first couple of months.  So if you want to learn on-set skills, how the production process works, etc..., AFI might be the right spot for you.

At UCLA, you learn to write fast.  They're on the quarter system, so you're pretty much writing a new script each quarter.  Also, you basically build your own curriculum.  If you want to take production, you can, but it's not required.


----------



## cirruss (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks so much! That does clarify things for me.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 20, 2011)

Just wondering, but has anybody who was emailed about an interview heard anything more about when they'll be held?  I just want to make sure I haven't been forgotten...


----------



## fobshady (Feb 20, 2011)

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> Just wondering, but has anybody who was emailed about an interview heard anything more about when they'll be held?  I just want to make sure I haven't been forgotten...



i have not... last year they waited a REALLY long time before getting back to the LA interviews. don't know what will happen this year.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 21, 2011)

> Originally posted by fobshady:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> Just wondering, but has anybody who was emailed about an interview heard anything more about when they'll be held?  I just want to make sure I haven't been forgotten...



i have not... last year they waited a REALLY long time before getting back to the LA interviews. don't know what will happen this year. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Cool...good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## SheScribe (Feb 21, 2011)

On 2/5, I received a notice that I was chosen for an interview to take place in March in LA.  Haven't heard anything about a date yet. Anxiously awaiting.   I participated in a rather late interview last year (seems like it was weeks after most were interviewed).  I did okay, but was surprised at how challenging some of the questions were. I had to pitch, make up a story using various unrelated words, answer questions about Anton Chekhov.  Needless to say, not an easy interview!  I'm hoping this time it will be more about me and my desire to be a great writer and a great success in the industry.  Nonetheless, this time and last time, I am beyond honored to even have this opportunity. So my fingers remained crossed!


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 21, 2011)

> Originally posted by SheScribe:
> On 2/5, I received a notice that I was chosen for an interview to take place in March in LA.  Haven't heard anything about a date yet. Anxiously awaiting.   I participated in a rather late interview last year (seems like it was weeks after most were interviewed).  I did okay, but was surprised at how challenging some of the questions were. I had to pitch, make up a story using various unrelated words, answer questions about Anton Chekhov.  Needless to say, not an easy interview!  I'm hoping this time it will be more about me and my desire to be a great writer and a great success in the industry.  Nonetheless, this time and last time, I am beyond honored to even have this opportunity. So my fingers remained crossed!



Woah...I thought nobody who interviewed last year had to pitch.  And those other questions sound ridiculous.  If you don't mind my asking, with whom did you interview?


----------



## Turner (Feb 21, 2011)

> Originally posted by SheScribe:
> On 2/5, I received a notice that I was chosen for an interview to take place in March in LA.  Haven't heard anything about a date yet. Anxiously awaiting.   I participated in a rather late interview last year (seems like it was weeks after most were interviewed).  I did okay, but was surprised at how challenging some of the questions were. I had to pitch, make up a story using various unrelated words, answer questions about Anton Chekhov.  Needless to say, not an easy interview!  I'm hoping this time it will be more about me and my desire to be a great writer and a great success in the industry.  Nonetheless, this time and last time, I am beyond honored to even have this opportunity. So my fingers remained crossed!



This is terrifying and not at all what I have heard so far about the UCLA interview process. From what I had heard it was much more conversational. Did anyone else have an experience like this in previous interviews? This year will be my first.


----------



## fobshady (Feb 21, 2011)

> Originally posted by Turner:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by SheScribe:
> On 2/5, I received a notice that I was chosen for an interview to take place in March in LA.  Haven't heard anything about a date yet. Anxiously awaiting.   I participated in a rather late interview last year (seems like it was weeks after most were interviewed).  I did okay, but was surprised at how challenging some of the questions were. I had to pitch, make up a story using various unrelated words, answer questions about Anton Chekhov.  Needless to say, not an easy interview!  I'm hoping this time it will be more about me and my desire to be a great writer and a great success in the industry.  Nonetheless, this time and last time, I am beyond honored to even have this opportunity. So my fingers remained crossed!



This is terrifying and not at all what I have heard so far about the UCLA interview process. From what I had heard it was much more conversational. Did anyone else have an experience like this in previous interviews? This year will be my first. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

yes, me! i too was interrogated by paul castro last year. he told me to pitch, create a story out of white rose, paris hilton and iraq, then asked me what my favorite kurosawa film was.

good luck to those who get interviewed by him...


----------



## Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Sounds intense but I'll try to remain calm. I think I'll be prepared for a pitch and certainly don't mind answering questions about major filmmakers. As for crafting a story out of random words, I guess I have as a good a shot as anyone... I'm more worried that I'll get asked about an author that I'm just not familiar with. Hopefully I'll just be interviewed by Hal Ackerman and won't have to go through this.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Feb 22, 2011)

> Originally posted by fobshady:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Turner:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by SheScribe:
> On 2/5, I received a notice that I was chosen for an interview to take place in March in LA.  Haven't heard anything about a date yet. Anxiously awaiting.   I participated in a rather late interview last year (seems like it was weeks after most were interviewed).  I did okay, but was surprised at how challenging some of the questions were. I had to pitch, make up a story using various unrelated words, answer questions about Anton Chekhov.  Needless to say, not an easy interview!  I'm hoping this time it will be more about me and my desire to be a great writer and a great success in the industry.  Nonetheless, this time and last time, I am beyond honored to even have this opportunity. So my fingers remained crossed!



This is terrifying and not at all what I have heard so far about the UCLA interview process. From what I had heard it was much more conversational. Did anyone else have an experience like this in previous interviews? This year will be my first. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

yes, me! i too was interrogated by paul castro last year. he told me to pitch, create a story out of white rose, paris hilton and iraq, then asked me what my favorite kurosawa film was.

good luck to those who get interviewed by him... </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I didn't have an experience like this. Based on the 2009 interviews, I practically went in with body armor on. It actually made for a bad interview because they were trying to have a conversation with me and I was trying to impress them with answers to questions they weren't asking...

So be prepared for tough questions but also be prepared for a light conversation.


----------



## JamesJohn (Feb 22, 2011)

Engagement in any course will help you improve. But there are more value-for-money ways to improve. You can get most info from sites like http://www.clickok.co.uk/index4.html and then it's a matter of sitting down and writing. And selling.


----------



## rmarquez (Feb 26, 2011)

hey guys, I havent gotten any emails about rejection, interviews or anything of that matter from UCLA... Should I start to freak out?!?


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 26, 2011)

> Originally posted by rmarquez:
> hey guys, I havent gotten any emails about rejection, interviews or anything of that matter from UCLA... Should I start to freak out?!?



If I've learned one thing reading these boards, it's that you shouldn't try to figure out the admissions process at any of these schools (though I do anyway).  

Don't give up hope until you receive an official rejection letter, or at least that's my view.


----------



## Turner (Mar 3, 2011)

Just got my interview confirmation! March 26 in NYC with Hal Ackerman and Richard Walter.


----------



## fobshady (Mar 3, 2011)

don't suppose anyone interviewing in LA has heard anything?


----------



## jackgradus (Mar 3, 2011)

> Originally posted by Turner:
> Just got my interview confirmation! March 26 in NYC with Hal Ackerman and Richard Walter.



Oh my God.

I am so jealous. I am interviewing for the directing discipline March 19th, but I'd give an arm to have a conversation with Richard Walter. GAAAH.


----------



## balawadhi (Mar 3, 2011)

you were offered an nyc interview! i applied to directing and was only offered an LA interview. i have to fly out


----------



## Guy Forget (Mar 3, 2011)

Just came across this Richard Walter interview on Youtube. It's mostly about his book, but he discusses the admissions process, and actually gives some insight into the number of applicants/interviewees, etc. for the screenwriting program. Some of you may be interested: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOmIcF9PSPw&t=5m24s


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 3, 2011)

@guy - man, I can't decide if knowing I had a theoretical 50/50 shot at the interview makes me feel better or worse about being rejected.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Mar 3, 2011)

> Originally posted by fobshady:
> don't suppose anyone interviewing in LA has heard anything?



I also haven't heard anything more, but right now my paranoia is directed at the upcoming AFI decision.  Crossing my fingers that UCLA doesn't have me interview the same day--that would be awful!


----------



## KrisKelvin (Mar 3, 2011)

> Originally posted by Guy Forget:
> Just came across this Richard Walter interview on Youtube. It's mostly about his book, but he discusses the admissions process, and actually gives some insight into the number of applicants/interviewees, etc. for the screenwriting program. Some of you may be interested:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOmIcF9PSPw&t=5m24s



Thanks for posting that.  So it seems like we technically have a 50% chance of acceptance if we make the interview.  I didn't think it was that high, but I'll take it!

Also, I saw on the USC thread that you got in there.  Congrats!  Do you plan on going or are you considering UCLA as well?


----------



## Guy Forget (Mar 3, 2011)

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> 
> Thanks for posting that.  So it seems like we technically have a 50% chance of acceptance if we make the interview.  I didn't think it was that high, but I'll take it!
> 
> Also, I saw on the USC thread that you got in there.  Congrats!  Do you plan on going or are you considering UCLA as well?



Thanks! I'm not 100% decided yet - I've never even been to LA, so I'm planning a trip out there in the coming weeks so I can visit USC as well as AFI & UCLA if I'm fortunate enough to get into either. I saw your post on the USC thread and will answer there a bit later...


----------



## KrisKelvin (Mar 4, 2011)

Got my interviewed scheduled this afternoon.  I'll be meeting with Hal Ackerman in a few weeks.  

Anyone else hear about LA interviews today?


----------



## rmarquez (Mar 4, 2011)

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> Got my interviewed scheduled this afternoon.  I'll be meeting with Hal Ackerman in a few weeks.
> 
> Anyone else hear about LA interviews today?



How did they reach you? on the phone or via email??


----------



## KrisKelvin (Mar 4, 2011)

> Originally posted by rmarquez:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> Got my interviewed scheduled this afternoon.  I'll be meeting with Hal Ackerman in a few weeks.
> 
> Anyone else hear about LA interviews today?



How did they reach you? on the phone or via email?? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Email.


----------



## ChaCha (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi, I've been lurking in the forum for a bit but I've finally felt the need to post. I was contacted on March 2, by phone, to set up my interview. It will be with Linda Voorhees. It's gonna be via Skype and it should take place in the next week or so. Hope this helps anyone. Good luck to everyone who got interviews!


----------



## fobshady (Mar 5, 2011)

I've just been contacted that I'll be interviewing with Kris Young.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay, well good luck to everybody who's interviewing, including the lurkers I know are out there.


----------



## leesahlu (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok, I'll admit it. I'm a lurker!

I had my interview w/UCLA and was just curious if anybody has heard anything yet?


----------



## UCFfilmgirl (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey everyone! I am a Producing applicant, and I am still waiting to hear back with a decision. I know this is the screenwriting blog, but no one seems to be posting anymore on the Producing blog for UCLA. Is anyone here a Producing applicant, or heard anything? I know of a few people last week who got rejections, so hopefully the fact that I still have not heard back is a good thing. We think the rejections went out last week. Thanks so much! Best of luck to all of you.


----------



## Turner (Mar 17, 2011)

Screenwriting is quiet now because rejections have already gone out and the rest of us are awaiting interviews. Probably won't hear anything regarding admissions until the very end of March. 

That said, I would love to hear about anyone's interview experience...


----------



## rmarquez (Mar 17, 2011)

> Originally posted by Turner:
> Screenwriting is quiet now because rejections have already gone out and the rest of us are awaiting interviews. Probably won't hear anything regarding admissions until the very end of March.
> 
> That said, I would love to hear about anyone's interview experience...



So I havent gotten either an interview or rejection letter.  Does that mean I am in standby more for the next couple of months...

has anyone really gotten any rejection letters yet??


----------



## BobDobbs (Mar 17, 2011)

So, I found this board only after some searching and I'm a first time poster, but I have an interview scheduled as well. I have no idea what to expect and I'm probably about the oldest applicant ever, so, crossing my fingers! I'll share my experiences in any case so as to provide some measure of comfort to those who walk in my anxiety-filled footsteps.


----------



## ChaCha (Mar 19, 2011)

I was told that we probably will not hear anything back until April since interviews are going to take the rest of March. Who out there is still waiting to have their interview?


----------



## honeybadger (Mar 19, 2011)

I had my interview on campus, and I was also told that we would hear the final decision in April. I felt my interview went quite well, but as I've learned throughout this process, you can't guess at anything with any amount of accuracy.


----------



## SheScribe (Mar 22, 2011)

Had my interview, too, in LA. Thought it went well.  We'll see. I was told April as well for notifications.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 23, 2011)

Was anyone asked to pitch?


----------



## my handle (Mar 23, 2011)

Generallyspeaking22,

No, I wasn't asked to pitch. Neither were the other interviewees that I've been in touch with. Good luck everyone. I really enjoyed my interview and am looking forward to April.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know, my handle. 

April is not far off. Good luck everyone.


----------



## SheScribe (Mar 24, 2011)

I wasn't asked to pitch either.


----------



## owenqdinsmore (Mar 24, 2011)

I was asked to pitch, but my interviewer gave me the option of backing out if I wanted to. However, I went ahead and pitched and it went fine. I would be prepared, just in case.


----------



## Lobsterjoe (Mar 24, 2011)

I have my interview tomorrow in NYC, I just wanted to wish everyone good luck. I'm extremely nervous yet excited about my interview tomorrow. Fingers way crossed! I'd love to take classes with you guys.

Ps. If anyone else is going tomorrow I'll be the guy with the purple tie interviewing himself. I'm not crazy or anything... I swear?!


----------



## fobshady (Mar 25, 2011)

who did everyone interview with?


----------



## Lobsterjoe (Mar 26, 2011)

I had my interview in manhatten. I interviewed with Hal Ackerman and Richard Walter and was extremely nervous the whole time, I hope I did well. Anyway good luck fobshady.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 26, 2011)

Interviewed today in NYC with Richard and Hal.

Thought it went really well. Was not asked to pitch.

They told me I would know in 10 days...


----------



## fobshady (Mar 27, 2011)

> Originally posted by Lobsterjoe:
> I had my interview in manhatten. I interviewed with Hal Ackerman and Richard Walter and was extremely nervous the whole time, I hope I did well. Anyway good luck fobshady.



thanks! good luck to you as well! i'm sure you did fine in the interview. i think they expect you to be a bit nervous. haha

anyone else have any stories to tell from their interviews?


----------



## KrisKelvin (Mar 27, 2011)

> Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> They told me I would know in 10 days...



Really?  I could've sworn I was told April 1st by Hal at the conclusion of my interview, though maybe I misheard.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes. I was definitely told ten days. 

Nine now.


----------



## Wenyi (Mar 28, 2011)

I will have my interview tomorrow with Richard Walter. A little bit nervous. Guess I am the last one they have to interview. 

Anyway, good luck to all of you!


----------



## Wenyi (Mar 28, 2011)

actually I will have my interview 13hours later. 5pm nervous  

fingers acrossed.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Mar 28, 2011)

> Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> Yes. I was definitely told ten days.
> 
> Nine now.



So April fifth.  Makes sense that I heard "first", I guess.  Though, now I don't know how I'll make it another week.

Either way, good luck everyone.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 28, 2011)

This is the final stretch.

If they haven't interviewed Wenyi yet then there might be a couple of other internationals that also haven't interviewed yet. 

I suppose by the time they "process" their decisions...a week would pass. Sounds like a reasonable timeline that might also be subject to change.

Again, good luck everybody!


----------



## Wenyi (Mar 28, 2011)

Just finished my interview. I think it went well. The atmosphere is really delightful. Professor Richard is really nice. 

we talked about where I come from and why I want to be at UCLA, and we talked about Chinese films, American films. (I told him I love River phoenix ) He asked about the differences between being a writer and being a screenwriter, which job is more difficult and some other small things.

I asked several questions. One of them is what kind of students are they looking for or what kind of quality do they value most. He said that they value imagination very much.
I also asked about the frequency of the collaboration among different programs. That's it. 

He pitched the professional program as what I've expected and said if there is no space for me they will put me in professional program because of the highly intense competition. He said let's hope for the best.

The decision will be made no later than next week. 

Guys, what do you think of the dramatic writing program at NYU? I was told by many people including a friend who gets admitted to NYU that UCLA's screenwriting probably is the best writing program. I think they are both strong programs.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 29, 2011)

Good luck, folks.

Shouldn't be much longer...


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 29, 2011)

> Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> Good luck, folks.
> 
> Shouldn't be much longer...



Thanks, WillieGreen.

Soon. Soon. Soon.

EDIT: Sooner than I thought...


----------



## my handle (Mar 30, 2011)

In at UCLA MFA for Screenwriting! Just got the email. 7:45 am. Anybody else? Looking forward to working with some of you!


----------



## Turner (Mar 30, 2011)

Just got the same email from Megan Green! SOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!


----------



## SheScribe (Mar 30, 2011)

Just got the e-mail from Megan, too!  I am BEYOND excited!!!!  Want to scream...okay...I think I will...AAAAAAHHHH! lol


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 30, 2011)

The one day I don't check my email every four minutes!

GOT THE EMAIL!!!!!


----------



## SheScribe (Mar 30, 2011)

GenerallySpeaking, LOL...I know. I wasn't on top of it since hearing we wouldn't find out until April, so I was completely shocked.  And tomorrow's my birthday...perfect!


----------



## birdude (Mar 30, 2011)

I got an e-mail yesterday afternoon. Rejected from the MFA Cinematography program.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 30, 2011)

> Originally posted by SheScribe:
> GenerallySpeaking, LOL...I know. I wasn't on top of it since hearing we wouldn't find out until April, so I was completely shocked.  And tomorrow's my birthday...perfect!



Happy Almost Birthday, SheScribe! You'll have double the reason to celebrate.

I am still a little bit in shock. I'm also kind of under the weather, so I'm just feeling weird overall! But weirdly excited!

Sorry birdude, but if I'm not mistaken, three out of four of us were rejected the first time around and accepted the second time around. 

It's competitive out there.

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## owenqdinsmore (Mar 30, 2011)

> Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> The one day I don't check my email every four minutes!
> 
> GOT THE EMAIL!!!!!



Congrats! What time did your email come?


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 30, 2011)

> Originally posted by owenqdinsmore:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> The one day I don't check my email every four minutes!
> 
> GOT THE EMAIL!!!!!



Congrats! What time did your email come? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

8:44 am. Pacific Standard Time.


----------



## SheScribe (Mar 30, 2011)

> Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by SheScribe:
> GenerallySpeaking, LOL...I know. I wasn't on top of it since hearing we wouldn't find out until April, so I was completely shocked.  And tomorrow's my birthday...perfect!



Happy Almost Birthday, SheScribe! You'll have double the reason to celebrate.

I am still a little bit in shock. I'm also kind of under the weather, so I'm just feeling weird overall! But weirdly excited!

Sorry birdude, but if I'm not mistaken, three out of four of us were rejected the first time around and accepted the second time around. 

It's competitive out there.

Good luck, everyone! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Exactly. I didn't get in last year either, so this was my second time applying.


----------



## SheScribe (Mar 30, 2011)

> Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by owenqdinsmore:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> The one day I don't check my email every four minutes!
> ...



Congrats! What time did your email come? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

8:44 am. Pacific Standard Time. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

And thanks for the bday wishes!


----------



## Turner (Mar 30, 2011)

I got my email at 10:45 EST. Honestly I'm shocked because I was incredibly nervous during my interview and was sure I didn't do well. It lasted less than 15 minutes and a lot that was professional program talk. Regardless I am unbelievably pumped right now. I don't know how I am going to concentrate for the rest of the day at work. Congrats to everyone!


----------



## my handle (Mar 30, 2011)

It was my second time applying as well. Look forward to meeting SheScribe, Turner, and GenerallySpeaking22. Good luck to everyone else! Wish you all much success in your MFA pursuits.


----------



## SheScribe (Mar 30, 2011)

> Originally posted by my handle:
> It was my second time applying as well. Look forward to meeting SheScribe, Turner, and GenerallySpeaking22. Good luck to everyone else! Wish you all much success in your MFA pursuits.



Ditto! Congrats myhandle, and everyone else!


----------



## fobshady (Mar 30, 2011)

i did not get an e-mail from megan... sigh.


----------



## SheScribe (Mar 30, 2011)

> Originally posted by fobshady:
> i did not get an e-mail from megan... sigh.



I wouldn't panic yet. You never know until you get an e-mail saying yes or not this year.  So, my fingers will be crossed for good news.


----------



## ChaCha (Mar 30, 2011)

Don't worry fobshady, you're not alone. I didn't get an e-mail either.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 30, 2011)

> Originally posted by fobshady:
> i did not get an e-mail from megan... sigh.



As always, I am rooting for you, fobshady!


----------



## Lobsterjoe (Mar 30, 2011)

> Originally posted by fobshady:
> i did not get an e-mail from megan... sigh.


Me neither fobshady  I'm bummed also but you never know, maybe decisions are still being made fingers crossed we find out tomorrow! I'm so stressed right now! Congratulatons to everyone that got accepted.


----------



## honeybadger (Mar 30, 2011)

I haven't heard anything yet, either, fobshady, so you're not alone in your anxiety riddled feelings of doom and gloom. We'll all know soon enough. Congratulations to everyone who has been accepted, though.


----------



## Pilnarie (Mar 30, 2011)

So I'm a newcomer to this site. I interviewed for the MFA, but have not received an acceptance or rejection letter yet. I am dying with anticipation. Not getting the Notice this morning really deflated my hopes. Congrats to those who got in.


----------



## Pilnarie (Mar 30, 2011)

Also to anyone who applied last year-- Do they send the acceptance letters out in waves or one fell swoop? In other words should I shove my face with fast food and booze in defeat or remain hopeful another night?


----------



## IndianaBones (Mar 30, 2011)

It ain't over until the first day of school...  seriously.  The year I was accepted, one student in our incoming class didn't show for Orientation -- she had changed her mind at the last minute and had chosen USC.  Another spot opened up that very afternoon in late September!


----------



## filmart (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm also new to the site. I've been following all of your posts for the past few weeks anticipating quietly with you. I received my acceptance email this morning. I just wanted to say that reading your posts gave me a lot of comfort throughout this waiting period. Thank you.


----------



## ChaCha (Mar 30, 2011)

Maybe I'm pre-gaming it but I totally just shove my face with fast food and booze in defeat but thanks Indiana Bones for giving us a little bit of hope. Your advice has always been very helpful!


----------



## birdude (Mar 30, 2011)

> Originally posted by SheScribe:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> I am still a little bit in shock. I'm also kind of under the weather, so I'm just feeling weird overall! But weirdly excited!
> 
> ...



Exactly. I didn't get in last year either, so this was my second time applying. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>Hm that is definitely reassuring.

Congratulations on getting in. I'm curious, what did you all do between your first and second times applying?


----------



## SheScribe (Mar 30, 2011)

> Originally posted by birdude:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by SheScribe:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> I am still a little bit in shock. I'm also kind of under the weather, so I'm just feeling weird overall! But weirdly excited!
> ...



Exactly. I didn't get in last year either, so this was my second time applying. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>Hm that is definitely reassuring.

Congratulations on getting in. I'm curious, what did you all do between your first and second times applying? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

First, let me say, that time went ridculously fast between the first and the second time. I had all these big plans on all the things I would do to prepare the second time around, but I looked up and it was already Fall, and I hadn't done everything I planned to writing wise. But, I talked to a current student who told me not to worry about finishing multiple scripts, but to submit work (short stories, poems, or any other creative writing) that represents my true voice.  So I used the rest of the time to develop and revise work that did that mostly. Hope that helps.


----------



## IndianaBones (Mar 30, 2011)

Make sure you send off a thank-you email to whomever you interviewed with.  In it, reiterate how much you want this gig and say it with passion!  

For what it's worth (and it is no secret) several of the screenwriting workshop teachers are UCLA Screenwriting MFAers who hung out in the Professional Program while they applied ...and reapplied... (and, in some cases, reapplied) to the MFA before getting in.  

The PP is DEFINITELY the way to hedge your bets. It is designed to work exactly like the MFA program - one 3-hour lecture a week (Mondays 7-10pm)taught by Hal Ackerman and then you break off into small writing workshop groups of 6-8 students on another weeknight (various) with additional teachers from the MFA program who work double-duty, as it were.  The key players get to know you, your writing and, most of all, your passion to succeed.  PS - It's only $4k for the entire 3 quarters as opposed to $6k+ per quarter for the MFA.  DO IT - if you can. (The application deadline is during the summer sometime. And, you can use most of the materials you've already submitted for the MFA for writing samples & statement of purpose).


----------



## Pilnarie (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks IndianaBones. Were you in the PP, or did you go straight into MFA, and if you did, did you have to apply more than once? Also, do you know how many students in each MFA class comes straight from the PP?


----------



## Wenyi (Mar 31, 2011)

Greetings! 

The Screenwriting Admissions Committee is pleased to inform you that it has recommended your admission to the MFA program for the Fall of 2011.  Please be on the look out for an official letter from the department.


Congratulations! Our entire faculty looks forward to working with you in the years to come.


Write on,

Hal Ackerman and Richard Walter

Is it an official admission? Somebody plz tell me!!! OMG, it is insane!!!


----------



## SheScribe (Mar 31, 2011)

> Originally posted by Wenyi:
> Greetings!
> 
> The Screenwriting Admissions Committee is pleased to inform you that it has recommended your admission to the MFA program for the Fall of 2011.  Please be on the look out for an official letter from the department.
> ...



That's it!


----------



## Munky the robot (Mar 31, 2011)

> Originally posted by Wenyi:
> Greetings!
> 
> The Screenwriting Admissions Committee is pleased to inform you that it has recommended your admission to the MFA program for the Fall of 2011.  Please be on the look out for an official letter from the department.
> ...




Congratulations buddy!!  SUPER happy for you!


----------



## Wenyi (Mar 31, 2011)

> Originally posted by Munky the robot:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Wenyi:
> Greetings!
> 
> ...




Congratulations buddy!!  SUPER happy for you! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks  I am soooo happy. Can't believe it is happening. 
Do you have msn or what is your facebook name? I'd like to add you no matter whether or not we are classmates


----------



## Wenyi (Mar 31, 2011)

> Originally posted by SheScribe:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Wenyi:
> Greetings!
> 
> ...



That's it! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks for the confirmation?


----------



## SheScribe (Mar 31, 2011)

> Originally posted by Wenyi:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by SheScribe:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Wenyi:
> Greetings!
> ...



That's it! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks for the confirmation?  </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Congrats!


----------



## KrisKelvin (Mar 31, 2011)

I too was rejected””or at least assuming so since I didn't get the email yesterday.  Just wish I knew where I went wrong, because even if I know my written materials could have been better I felt my interview went as well as any I've ever had.  But who knows...maybe they just didn't take any people straight out of undergrad.

But major congrats to those who did get accepted.  It definitely is inspiring to see a bunch of you who interviewed and were rejected get in this year, on the off chance I decide to reapply next year.  

And like I said on the USC thread, if anyone who got in is willing to share any personal details (age, undergrad major, experience, etc.) either here or via PM, it would be greatly appreciated””especially as far as what sort of jobs/internships I could try to get to help me should I apply another time.

Congrats again!


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 31, 2011)

> Originally posted by birdude:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by SheScribe:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> I am still a little bit in shock. I'm also kind of under the weather, so I'm just feeling weird overall! But weirdly excited!
> ...



Exactly. I didn't get in last year either, so this was my second time applying. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>Hm that is definitely reassuring.

Congratulations on getting in. I'm curious, what did you all do between your first and second times applying? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

After being rejected last year, I sent e-mails to Richard and Hal that UCLA was my first choice all along (which it was) and that I was going to do the PP via Skype (which I did) and reapply. Richard said if I did all of that and did it well, I wouldn't be disappointed (and I'm not!)

However, before even knowing whether I had an interview or not, I started working on two tv specs and a pilot after I sent my application out the first time around. I had the time and I was excited about writing. So I used those three scripts, plus the material I already sent in for my application the second time around. 

I think if I hadn't started writing that stuff in December, I would have to agree with SheScribe that the period between now and the Nov. 1st deadline isn't as far as you might think. Nonetheless, that shouldn't stop you from at least starting on one new sample or other types of creative writing. 

You'll go in a better writer for it and come out a better writer for it too. 

Congrats on everyone who has been accepted. I look forward to meeting all of you.

For those who didn't make it, you can if you want to and are willing to put some work in.


----------



## Wenyi (Mar 31, 2011)

> Originally posted by SheScribe:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Wenyi:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by SheScribe:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Wenyi:
> ...



That's it! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks for the confirmation?  </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Congrats! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Happy birthday! Congrats,too!


----------



## SheScribe (Mar 31, 2011)

> Originally posted by Wenyi:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by SheScribe:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Wenyi:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by SheScribe:
> ...



That's it! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks for the confirmation?  </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Congrats! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Happy birthday! Congrats,too! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks!


----------



## Sofie (Mar 31, 2011)

> Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> 
> After being rejected last year, I sent e-mails to Richard and Hal that UCLA was my first choice all along (which it was) and that I was going to do the PP via Skype (which I did) and reapply. Richard said if I did all of that and did it well, I wouldn't be disappointed (and I'm not!)
> 
> ...



Is the professional program worth it? I'm thinking of applying for the summer program or one-year program.

Is it hard to get accepted in the PP program?


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Professional Program will definitely make you think about your writing in ways you probably haven't before. For me, it got me thinking a lot more about character. It is definitely a learning experience. So, Yes it is worth it. 

It is not as difficult to get into the PP as it is the MFA. I don't have any statistics for you, but I think they just accept people that they feel really want to learn.

You'll come out of the program with two scripts, scripts that need rewriting, but still two scripts more than what you started with. A definite plus.

Also, Happy Birthday, SheScribe!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 31, 2011)

Welcome, Bruins!  

Congratulations!  Exciting stuff.  The Fall will be here before you know it.  

For those who haven't heard anything yet, it ain't ova till it's ova.  One of my classmates got in like a week before classes started.

For those who got bad news, just keep moving forward.  Keep writing.  If anyone's on the fence about the PP, I'd say do it.  Workshop environments are invaluable, and the instructors are great.


----------



## Sofie (Mar 31, 2011)

> Originally posted by my handle:
> Sophie,
> 
> It's worth it for most people in my opinion, but your own specific needs, skill level, work ethic, expectations and plain luck will play a role in how much value the PP will hold. If you've never written a feature from scratch in around ten weeks (close to the industry standard) and you want to increase your chances of admission into the UCLA MFA program, it's absolutely worth it to do the PP. No question in my mind. The workshop leaders I've worked with are skilled and will help you take your material to the next level.
> ...



Thanks for your reply! Also thanks to Generallyspeaking22.

Well, I do have experience with novel writing, but I'm no expert! There's always room to learn and make your writing better. Especially when it comes to scriptwriting, which is totally new for me. So I think I'll take a change and apply  

One maybe dumb question, but hey, here goes! I know that you need to have a lot of luck and connections to get a script sold, but.. I live overseas. Does that make it impossible or just more difficult? Of no difference at all?


----------



## honeybadger (Mar 31, 2011)

First off, thanks to everyone that is offering such great advice. I got accepted iknto an MFA fiction program at a private university in my home town. I was thinking of doing the PP program online while working on my MFA for fiction. Do you guys think that would be overdoing it? I am also worried that I wouldn't be able to afford to do both. On the plus side, the fiction program does offer a screenwriting course, and I would hope that showing I did get into an MFA program of some kind would hopefully make me a better candidate. What do you guys think?


----------



## IndianaBones (Mar 31, 2011)

> Originally posted by Pilnarie:
> Thanks IndianaBones. Were you in the PP, or did you go straight into MFA, and if you did, did you have to apply more than once? Also, do you know how many students in each MFA class comes straight from the PP?



By the time I got my head into applying for the MFA, the application deadline had already passed. So, I applied for the PP and got in. During that year, I applied for the first time to the MFA program and got in.


----------



## Pilnarie (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks...one more for ya...did you do the PP in LA or via skype? I'm thinking of moving to LA to do the PP and then reapplying to the MFA, buy not sure whether I need to move there to do it or if I should do the skype class. After getting sooo close this year at UCLA, USC and AFI, I'm mote determined than ever to get my MFA, and UCLA is my first choice


----------



## Quirky (Mar 31, 2011)

This board has been an excellent reference for me. I was accepted yesterday and look forward to meeting everyone.

I'm not sure how much this will help, but I'll answer your question KrisKelvin. This was my first time applying. I went to law school in Boston and undergrad at Penn State with a 3.3. I sent 2 comedic sketches and half of a 30 Rock spec. My references were all WGA writers that I either took classes from or did improv with at UCB or The PIT in NYC. I've done stand up but prefer improv, which I do weekly. I've PAed a bunch of small projects, made a few musical digital shorts for youtube/funnyordie and put one of those (a rap song) on iTunes.

Good luck and if not this year, maybe next?


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 31, 2011)

> Originally posted by Pilnarie:
> Thanks...one more for ya...did you do the PP in LA or via skype? I'm thinking of moving to LA to do the PP and then reapplying to the MFA, buy not sure whether I need to move there to do it or if I should do the skype class. After getting sooo close this year at UCLA, USC and AFI, I'm mote determined than ever to get my MFA, and UCLA is my first choice



I did the PP via Skype. It's true, you don't connect as strongly with everyone, but the workshopping is just as good. Everyone in my class was very helpful with their feedback. 

I watched videos of Kris Young and Hal Ackerman instead of going to lectures, so I didn't get to know any of the "big wigs," but I think if your MFA application is strong, that's what counts most.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 31, 2011)

> Originally posted by Sofie:
> 
> Thanks for your reply! Also thanks to Generallyspeaking22.
> 
> ...



I actually just read a "First Person" on John August's blog about a writer from Australia who now lives in London. I think you'll find his story more helpful than anything I can tell you.

johnaugust.com


----------



## SheScribe (Mar 31, 2011)

> Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> The Professional Program will definitely make you think about your writing in ways you probably haven't before. For me, it got me thinking a lot more about character. It is definitely a learning experience. So, Yes it is worth it.
> 
> It is not as difficult to get into the PP as it is the MFA. I don't have any statistics for you, but I think they just accept people that they feel really want to learn.
> ...



Thank you!!! My bday has quietly (well, not so quietly, really...lol) come to an end.   So, off to bed I go.


----------



## SheScribe (Mar 31, 2011)

> Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> Welcome, Bruins!
> 
> Congratulations!  Exciting stuff.  The Fall will be here before you know it.
> ...



Thanks, WillieGreen! It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy to be called a Bruin.  I've heard so many good things about the program, that I can't wait to start. My friend (Michelle) is in your class, and only has great things to say about the program.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## honeybadger (Apr 1, 2011)

So I take it that no one has received a rejection yet? Are there any other lurkers out there who got accepted?


----------



## fobshady (Apr 1, 2011)

i haven't received an official rejection either, but my workshop instructor pretty much confirmed i wasn't in. ;P

congrats to all those who got in!

hopefully the people here who didn't get in this year can get in next year...


----------



## Pilnarie (Apr 1, 2011)

Fobshady, are you going to try again next year? So you've applied twice,and gotten the interview twice? Are you doing the PP via skype?


----------



## Wenyi (Apr 1, 2011)

> Originally posted by SheScribe:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> Welcome, Bruins!
> 
> ...



Thanks, WillieGreen! It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy to be called a Bruin.  I've heard so many good things about the program, that I can't wait to start. My friend (Michelle) is in your class, and only has great things to say about the program.  Looking forward to it! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

SheScribe?would you plz share the great things if you don't mind? cause I am in a serious dilemma.

I got admission letters from NYU and UCLA( both are my dream schools) NYU also offers 10000 dollars in the first acedemic year. I really have to make a final desicion so that someone on the waiting list can get in as soon as possible. But it is really tough.

There are so many things that I love about both two schools.

I hate myself for being so hesitated. 

SOS...


----------



## Wenyi (Apr 1, 2011)

I just made up my mind to go to UCLA.

If some friends who have already been in the program can share some brilliant things about the program and how it works, that would be nice.


----------



## Hiram Bingham (Apr 2, 2011)

I think NYU would b a MUCH better choice. After all, you free up a slot at UCLA for me!


----------



## Pilnarie (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey SheScribe, Generally Speaking 22 and whoever else was rejected last year and accepted this time: What about your portfolio did you change? Did you completely change your statement of purpose, change it slightly or not at all? Did you use the same letters of rec.? Did you send completely new creative samples? Any advice would be appreciated. 

Still waiting to hear from UCLA, but I figure it takes a bit longer to write letters of rejection than acceptance. Who knows though, as Willie Green said it aint over till the first day of class. 

Congrats again to those accepted!


----------



## fobshady (Apr 2, 2011)

> Originally posted by Pilnarie:
> Fobshady, are you going to try again next year? So you've applied twice,and gotten the interview twice? Are you doing the PP via skype?



yup. i'm a stubborn one. i've applied 3 times and gotten the interview twice. i'm taking the pp in person.


----------



## SheScribe (Apr 2, 2011)

> Originally posted by Wenyi:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by SheScribe:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> Welcome, Bruins!
> ...



Thanks, WillieGreen! It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy to be called a Bruin.  I've heard so many good things about the program, that I can't wait to start. My friend (Michelle) is in your class, and only has great things to say about the program.  Looking forward to it! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

SheScribe?would you plz share the great things if you don't mind? cause I am in a serious dilemma.

I got admission letters from NYU and UCLA( both are my dream schools) NYU also offers 10000 dollars in the first acedemic year. I really have to make a final desicion so that someone on the waiting list can get in as soon as possible. But it is really tough.

There are so many things that I love about both two schools.

I hate myself for being so hesitated. 

SOS... </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hi Wenyi...so sorry just seeing this. Glad you decided on UCLA! My friend says the support in classes, quality of the instructors, and access to successful professionals are unmatched. Good choice!


----------



## Lobsterjoe (Apr 4, 2011)

> Originally posted by Hiram Bingham:
> I think NYU would b a MUCH better choice. After all, you free up a slot at UCLA for me!



lol! I was thinking the same to 

But in all seriousness Wenyi I think you made the right choice. I would go to UCLA before going NYU. That of course could be because I live in New York but from what I've read UCLA has a better reputation for screenwriting. Also you're learning in LA which is film central! Congratulations... if you happen to change your mind though remember to recommend that a guy named Dwight would make an excellent replacement if anyone asks lol  
Good luck


----------



## Sahirr (Apr 4, 2011)

hey guys... congrats to all those who got accepted... and to those who didn't - power to you, carry on writing! 

Did any of those who got accepted in the program get offered any scholarship from UCLA? I have read on this board that UCLA has very few scholarships to offer to first year students... If any of you have been offered a scholarship - please tell us - It would boost the optimism of many others like me...


----------



## Pilnarie (Apr 4, 2011)

anymore acceptances/rejections/waitlist anyone?


----------



## honeybadger (Apr 4, 2011)

@Pilnarie.

Nope, still no word, one way or the other. I am curious--those who were accepted, when you logged into the UCLA admission decision website, did it still say that "no decision has been made" on your application, or did your status change? I'm not talking about the applyyourself application site, but the actual admission decision site: UCLA Graduate Admission Decision.


----------



## Quirky (Apr 4, 2011)

Still says no decision has been made, even though I received the email. Now I'm waiting on the "welcome packet" so I have an idea of what the future holds.


----------



## Wenyi (Apr 4, 2011)

> Originally posted by Lobsterjoe:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Hiram Bingham:
> I think NYU would b a MUCH better choice. After all, you free up a slot at UCLA for me!



lol! I was thinking the same to 

But in all seriousness Wenyi I think you made the right choice. I would go to UCLA before going NYU. That of course could be because I live in New York but from what I've read UCLA has a better reputation for screenwriting. Also you're learning in LA which is film central! Congratulations... if you happen to change your mind though remember to recommend that a guy named Dwight would make an excellent replacement if anyone asks lol  
Good luck  </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Haha,Lobsterjoe, thanks for ur sincere advice.   I choose ucla because of the good connection among ucla's faculty,alumni and the industry. I heard that faculty at ucla will help students sell scripts. I really need to write something good and make some money out of it. Then I can be financially independent and stop relying on my parents' support. NYU has many independent filmmaker and artists in other fields. With enough money, I will move to NYC because being an independent fimmaker is my final goal.
good luck, Lobster  hope we all can realize our movie dreams.


----------



## Wenyi (Apr 4, 2011)

> Originally posted by Hiram Bingham:
> I think NYU would b a MUCH better choice. After all, you free up a slot at UCLA for me!



lol,Hiram Bingham,thanks for ur funny way of convincing me that ucla is the one I should choose.


----------



## Wenyi (Apr 4, 2011)

Me neither?no decision has been made. 

Two days ago, Cheri Smith asked for my confidential financial statement. I can't convince my bank to stamp on it because the bank has strict regulation about stamping and they don't stamp on documents that are not issued by themselves. So I email the document issued by local bank. Nothing has happened since then. I am so worried that they don't accept it.

I asked Cheri Smith yesterday when do they send out offical admission packet. Here is his reply:

Official letters come from UCLA Graduate Division. You will receive an email from them directing you to the online letter.  That should come within the one to weeks.

Guess we have to wait for a while.


----------



## filmart (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Everyone...

I was wondering if anyone knew when orientation usually takes place. I'm working in Asia right now and am relying on my roommate to get any info to me, but that can be tricky since my roommate is also gone a lot. I've come to this forum frequently just to make sure I keep up with any new events. Thanks!


----------



## Lobsterjoe (Apr 5, 2011)

> Originally posted by Pilnarie:
> anymore acceptances/rejections/waitlist anyone?



I haven't received any info yet. I received one email response to a thank you email I sent Professor Walter but other than that I haven't heard anything in regards to my rejection/waiting list status. The application status site still says an admission decision has yet to be rendered... Is it really weird that at this point I'm slightly looking fwd to receiving my rejection letter/email? I think I just want to deal with being officially rejected already *groan!


----------



## Pilnarie (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry to be a bother, but I'm really interested in people responding to my previous question: 

Whoever els was rejected previously and then accepted this time: What about your portfolio did you change? Did you completely change your statement of purpose, change it slightly or not at all? 

Did you use the same letters of rec.? 

Did you send completely new creative samples? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## filmart (Apr 5, 2011)

> Originally posted by Lobsterjoe:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Pilnarie:
> anymore acceptances/rejections/waitlist anyone?



I haven't received any info yet. I received one email response to a thank you email I sent Professor Walter but other than that I haven't heard anything in regards to my rejection/waiting list status. The application status site still says an admission decision has yet to be rendered... Is it really weird that at this point I'm slightly looking fwd to receiving my rejection letter/email? I think I just want to deal with being officially rejected already *groan! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hi Lobsterjoe... Recently I was asked, "what would I do if I got rejected from all the schools I applied to?" I replied, "I'd keep writing." Regardless of the outcome...keep writing. Good luck to you and everyone who is still waiting out there.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Apr 6, 2011)

> Originally posted by Pilnarie:
> Sorry to be a bother, but I'm really interested in people responding to my previous question:
> 
> Whoever els was rejected previously and then accepted this time: What about your portfolio did you change? Did you completely change your statement of purpose, change it slightly or not at all?
> ...



I changed most of my SOP. I felt the second version was more in-depth. Also, instinctually I felt that since I had an interview the first time around they already got to know me to a certain extent. My new SOP focused on just as relevant but different aspects of how I came to be who I am. If you didn't get an interview this time around, then I definitely recommend changing your SOP completely. 

I did use the same letters of rec. I felt they were strong and that I couldn't replace them with better ones. If you feel you can replace one or two of yours with something better then go for it! I don't see the harm unless you are approaching people with "clout" who don't know you very well. I think a generic letter of recommendation is weaker than a heartfelt one from someone who isn't in the industry (though that is just my opinion.) 

I refined the two writing samples that I submitted the first time, but also added three new writing samples to my second application. In total, I had two pilots and three tv specs. I sent in large excerpts (20-27 pages each.) I think they like to see that screenwriters are doing what they should be doing on their own anyway, writing.

I also did/am doing the PP via Skype which I think is a great way to get some serious feature writing done.

Good luck to those who are going to try again and to those who aren't too!


----------



## Pilnarie (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks a lot generallyspeaking. I got the interview at ucla and AFI, got waitlisted at USC. I dont know how I can make my sop better than it is, but I'll sure as hell try. Gonna work mostly on my writing samples, send a new script and short story, and do the PP via skype (presuming I don't get in anywhere). thanks for the advice


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Apr 6, 2011)

> Originally posted by Pilnarie:
> Thanks a lot generallyspeaking. I got the interview at ucla and AFI, got waitlisted at USC. I dont know how I can make my sop better than it is, but I'll sure as hell try. Gonna work mostly on my writing samples, send a new script and short story, and do the PP via skype (presuming I don't get in anywhere). thanks for the advice



Hopefully something will work out for you this year. If not, good luck to you!


----------



## my handle (Apr 7, 2011)

Pilnarie, I changed my approach to the SOP significantly and replaced one of my letters of rec with a new one. I also sent in brand new material.

Btw folks, sorry if my earlier post on the PP was long, but I wanted to answer Sophie's question and at the same time speak to future applicants considering the PP who have varying needs and experience levels. Just wanted to give a thoughtful response that took those things into account. Hope it helps.


----------



## Pilnarie (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks my handle. By the way everyone here should see "Win Win." Saw it last night, it's an incredibly heartfelt script.


----------



## nonamejoe (Apr 11, 2011)

I've been lurking for awhile.  Has anyone gotten their rejection from UCLA?  I haven't heard anything since my interview in March in LA.  I thought they said we would know something by the first week of April.  I know some of you on here have gotten acceptance notices so I'm assuming I didn't get in.  But, I thought I would have gotten a rejection by now.  Do they not send rejection letter?  Do you just assume you aren't in if you don't get anything?


----------



## Turner (Apr 12, 2011)

I got another email from the graduate counselor on April 5th- after the notice from Hal and Richard's assistant on March 30th- asking that I notify them of my intent by April 15th and saying to expect official notification from Graduate Admissions "within a few weeks". Maybe that is when notifications go out to everyone?


----------



## honeybadger (Apr 12, 2011)

I officially got my rejection notification from the UCLA graduate department this morning. Looks likes its time to start reworking my app for next year. Who is in for pushing one another to get in next year? It was nice to get the interview, but I don't plan on quitting until I get an acceptance. Who's in?


----------



## filmart (Apr 12, 2011)

> Originally posted by Turner:
> I got another email from the graduate counselor on April 5th- after the notice from Hal and Richard's assistant on March 30th- asking that I notify them of my intent by April 15th and saying to expect official notification from Graduate Admissions "within a few weeks". Maybe that is when notifications go out to everyone?



Hey Turner...A few hours ago I received this email.

A faculty committee at UCLA has made a decision on your application for Film and Television for Fall 2011.

If you have not already done so, please use the following link, click Decision Status and log in to view the decision:

http://www.gdnet.ucla.edu/gasa...issions/applicat.htm

I logged in...and in the official letter I was directed to fill out the Statement of Intent to Register and Statement of Legal Resident. I guess I'm officially in now.


----------



## Turner (Apr 12, 2011)

I have not received that yet. Still says no decision has been made. Hopefully I'll get it soon. Has everyone else gotten this too?


----------



## Quirky (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes I got that email and have filed out the statement of intent to register. The letter on the decision status page (which I could review for the first time yesterday) is dated March 28, 2 days after my interview.


----------



## my handle (Apr 12, 2011)

Turner, I haven't gotten it yet either, and I also received emails from Megan and Cheri Smith.


----------



## Lobsterjoe (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah I just received the dreaded rejection letter  congrats again to everyone that got in.


----------



## Turner (Apr 12, 2011)

Glad to hear that my handle. Hopefully this is not cause for alarm...


----------



## honeybadger (Apr 12, 2011)

@spamhero, you need to log into the decision page. It is step 4 on the admissions process page.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Apr 12, 2011)

I too received the UCLA rejection this morning.  Part of me was expecting something more personalized than a generic letter from a grad school dean, seeing as I did make the interview...but that probably wouldn't have made this feel any better.  A rejection is a rejection.

Congrats again to everyone who was accepted!


----------



## Pilnarie (Apr 12, 2011)

Yep. Just got rejected. I'm still waitlisted at both USC and AFI, so something could happen there still...however, I'm just going to start getting ready to apply again next year. I think I'll try to improve my SOP, send a new script and a short story. 
UCLA is still my dream school. 
To any of you who were rejected, do you plan on calling to find out where you fell short?


----------



## honeybadger (Apr 12, 2011)

@pilnarie I emailed the professor that I interviewed with and thanked them for the interview, and I asked what the weaknesses in my app were, so hopefully I will hear back soon. Are you interested in working with some of us other UCLA rejects to help one another strenthen our apps for next year? PM me if you are up for it.


----------



## Pilnarie (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm definitely up for it. How do I pm you? I'd love to share ideas/work with you guys. And thanks, looks like I'm going to send some emails.


----------



## fmaximus (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey all.  I've been a Big King Lurker on here for the past couple of weeks but decided to sign up and commiserate with you folks.

I got the rejection email/letter this morning as well.  Boo!  Oh well.  I guess my interview didn't go as well as I thought it did.

But my plan is to hopefully find a jobbie job in LA and take the Professional Program in the fall.  That way I can beg and plead and bribe someone to get in next year.

Anyone in the San Diego area get rejected too and wanna drown our sorrows in alcohol? Ha ha!

Anyway congratulations to everyone who made it in!  Good luck!

For the rest of us let's not let this set back get us down too much.  We'll just have to work that much harder.


----------



## nonamejoe (Apr 12, 2011)

So, when I had my interview at UCLA they of course gave me the information on the professional school.  I have heard two different things on here.  Some say they got offered the professional school about a week after they got their rejections.  Others said they had to apply.  Does anyone know how that works?  Do I go ahead and apply to the PP and do I use the same materials I used for the MFA program?  Are the chances of getting into the PP better if you got an interview?  Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## IndianaBones (Apr 12, 2011)

> Originally posted by nonamejoe:
> So, when I had my interview at UCLA they of course gave me the information on the professional school.  I have heard two different things on here.  Some say they got offered the professional school about a week after they got their rejections.  Others said they had to apply.  Does anyone know how that works?  Do I go ahead and apply to the PP and do I use the same materials I used for the MFA program?  Are the chances of getting into the PP better if you got an interview?  Any insight would be appreciated.



The answer is YES.  Go here and you will see how many PP students are accepted into the MFA program each year.  About half of the class (of approx. 25 students) consists of ex-PP students.  My name is on that list!  Go for it: 

http://www.filmprograms.ucla.e...ction=an_mfa&side=an

And YES - use the same materials.  I did.  Also YES to the chances if interviewed part of your question. I would say you have a 99.9% chance.  100% if you call either Richard or Hal, tell them your situation and let them know you will definitely be re-applying for the MFA again next time around and would like to be considered for the PP in the interim. That way they're sure to place your face with the name on the incoming PP app.


----------



## nonamejoe (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, I didn't interview with Hal or Richard so they probably wouldn't put my face with the name.  The guy I interviewed with showed me the PP information and said when you get chosen to interview for the MFA program, if you don't get in, you will definitely be admitted to the PP.  I was confused as to whether he meant it's automatic and I'll get a letter or if I still need to apply.  I'm guessing I still need to apply?


----------



## Turner (Apr 13, 2011)

Gotten anything yet, my handle?


----------



## my handle (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah Turner, I did, and I also spoke to Cheri who said the acceptance letters/registration info is uploaded into the system in batches. You'll get yours any day now. Probably today or tomorrow. Not to worry! You're all good.


----------



## SheScribe (Apr 13, 2011)

> . Also YES to the chances if interviewed part of your question.



Whew...I was nervous, since I'm still waiting for the University to send me the acceptance letter.  I'll still hold my breath.


----------



## Turner (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks a lot. I know its totally irrational to think that something went wrong and my acceptance was somehow withdrawn but I can't help but invent conspiracy theories until the letter actually comes. I appreciate the info from Cheri and am glad to know at least one other person is still in the same boat at me.


----------



## Quirky (Apr 13, 2011)

For those accepted, do you know if we are allocated housing? I'm from the east coast and without a car, so it will be challenging for me to find a place to live if I'm not given campus housing. I've sent emails and left voicemails, still waiting to hear.


----------



## Wenyi (Apr 13, 2011)

> Originally posted by Turner:
> Thanks a lot. I know its totally irrational to think that something went wrong and my acceptance was somehow withdrawn but I can't help but invent conspiracy theories until the letter actually comes. I appreciate the info from Cheri and am glad to know at least one other person is still in the same boat at me.



It is TWO. Count me in.
I am getting panic and sleepless and I strongly hope that the directing email can arrive by April 15 so that I can move on


----------



## filmart (Apr 13, 2011)

> Originally posted by Quirky:
> For those accepted, do you know if we are allocated housing? I'm from the east coast and without a car, so it will be challenging for me to find a place to live if I'm not given campus housing. I've sent emails and left voicemails, still waiting to hear.



Hey Quirky...LA is a tough city for someone without a car. If you don't get housing, let me know and I'll keep an eye out for anything interesting. I've always had a car so I'm not familiar with public transpo in that area, but I've seen many buses there. I think getting a good bike will be key since it's also a very large campus.


----------



## UberOCD13 (Apr 13, 2011)

I know quite a few people who do the no car thing, and though they admit that having 4 wheels makes life a bit easier in LA, they also preach that holding to public transport is not nearly IMpossible. They do weekly's and monthly's for their version of the MTA, just like NYC. Only issues are that the subway system is just starting to expand...and that buses are slow enough to grate on you if you're on a timely schedule. My advice is to try the no car thing and see how life goes. Play it by ear. If you decide that you need a used sedan, whether a week into life there, or a year, then shell out the 2k and go for it.


----------



## honeybadger (Apr 14, 2011)

Just in case anyone hasn't checked their email yet, I just received my email invite to the professional program from UCLA.


----------



## SheScribe (Apr 19, 2011)

I just got an e-mail from Cheri Smith with various links to housing and other info., but still haven't gotten the official university e-mail yet. She says in the e-mail she sent to wait another week if the university e-mail hasn't come yet, which I'll do. So, looks lik I will have to wait to do anything.


----------



## SheScribe (Apr 19, 2011)

Excuse the typo...blame my iPad.  Felt I had to clarify since I'm calling myself a writer.


----------



## Turner (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't worry, I'm still in the same boat as well.


----------



## filmart (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey SheScribe and Turner,

I didn't need the official university mail to create a logon. When the application was officially received we were given a UI University ID. Go to https://www.ursa.ucla.edu/ and create a logon using your UI. Then, if you haven't dome so, I think under the admission section you can fill out your Statement of Intent to Register. It's important for you to do this ASAP because they won't give your spot away.


----------



## InspectorSun (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey gang, 

I've been lurking in the shadows for a while.  I'm inspired by you folks sharing your trials and triumphs, so I finally decided to join.  

I too applied, made it through the UCLA interview, but didn't get accepted.  Congrats to all those who got in.  

I plan to reapply next year.  I've already taken the PP, so I just need to up my writing game at this point.  Just trying to figure out a strategy.

I did have two of the MFA professors as teachers, and I found out they're doing this in case anyone is interested...

http://absolutescreenwriting.com/

In the meantime, those of you who've persisted and got in on the 2nd or 3rd time, I'm taking notes.


----------



## SheScribe (Apr 20, 2011)

> Originally posted by filmart:
> Hey SheScribe and Turner,
> 
> I didn't need the official university mail to create a logon. When the application was officially received we were given a UI University ID. Go to https://www.ursa.ucla.edu/ and create a logon using your UI. Then, if you haven't dome so, I think under the admission section you can fill out your Statement of Intent to Register. It's important for you to do this ASAP because they won't give your spot away.



Hi FilmArt:

Thanks for that advice! Were you able to complete the intent to register via that URSA site? I clicked on admissions and didn't see any opportunity to complete such a form. Thanks, again.


----------



## filmart (Apr 20, 2011)

> Originally posted by SheScribe:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by filmart:
> Hey SheScribe and Turner,
> 
> I didn't need the official university mail to create a logon. When the application was officially received we were given a UI University ID. Go to https://www.ursa.ucla.edu/ and create a logon using your UI. Then, if you haven't dome so, I think under the admission section you can fill out your Statement of Intent to Register. It's important for you to do this ASAP because they won't give your spot away.



Hi FilmArt:

Thanks for that advice! Were you able to complete the intent to register via that URSA site? I clicked on admissions and didn't see any opportunity to complete such a form. Thanks, again. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hi SheScribe...

Yeah I was able to.  

If you go back to your email and look for Application Receipt Acknowledgement (Mail) it will give you your University ID (called UI). With it, you can create a logon and go into URSA. Also once you have a logon UI, I think you can go to this page...
http://www.gdnet.ucla.edu/gasa...issions/applicat.htm
Click on the right side that says decision status and click on the year applying and it should show up that you're accepted. Then I think you are also directed to do your SIR. 

Just make sure you find you UI info which will make everything easy and know which email you used when you applied because the info has to match...(at least I believe so.)

Good luck.


----------



## SheScribe (Apr 21, 2011)

> Originally posted by filmart:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by SheScribe:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by filmart:
> Hey SheScribe and Turner,
> ...



Hi FilmArt:

Thanks for that advice! Were you able to complete the intent to register via that URSA site? I clicked on admissions and didn't see any opportunity to complete such a form. Thanks, again. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hi SheScribe...

Yeah I was able to.  

If you go back to your email and look for Application Receipt Acknowledgement (Mail) it will give you your University ID (called UI). With it, you can create a logon and go into URSA. Also once you have a logon UI, I think you can go to this page...
http://www.gdnet.ucla.edu/gasa...issions/applicat.htm
Click on the right side that says decision status and click on the year applying and it should show up that you're accepted. Then I think you are also directed to do your SIR. 

Just make sure you find you UI info which will make everything easy and know which email you used when you applied because the info has to match...(at least I believe so.)

Good luck. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oh...that's probably the issue.  I'm not in the system yet as accepted, which is why I'm still waiting on that e-mail from the university. I'll just practice patience.


----------



## Wenyi (Apr 21, 2011)

> Originally posted by filmart:
> Hey SheScribe and Turner,
> 
> I didn't need the official university mail to create a logon. When the application was officially received we were given a UI University ID. Go to https://www.ursa.ucla.edu/ and create a logon using your UI. Then, if you haven't dome so, I think under the admission section you can fill out your Statement of Intent to Register. It's important for you to do this ASAP because they won't give your spot away.



Hi, filmart
I've created my ursa account by using UCLA ID. Also, I just found out my official offer by clicking "decision status". In the letter, it said that I need my Logon to get access to the online forms :SLR and SIR. 

I logged in, but the problem is that I can't find the button about SIR or SLRon on the main menu.

How did you fill out the online forms? Thanks.


----------



## filmart (Apr 21, 2011)

> Originally posted by Wenyi:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by filmart:
> Hey SheScribe and Turner,
> 
> I didn't need the official university mail to create a logon. When the application was officially received we were given a UI University ID. Go to https://www.ursa.ucla.edu/ and create a logon using your UI. Then, if you haven't dome so, I think under the admission section you can fill out your Statement of Intent to Register. It's important for you to do this ASAP because they won't give your spot away.



Hi, filmart
I've created my ursa account by using UCLA ID. Also, I just found out my official offer by clicking "decision status". In the letter, it said that I need my Logon to get access to the online forms :SLR and SIR. 

I logged in, but the problem is that I can't find the button about SIR or SLRon on the main menu.

How did you fill out the online forms? Thanks. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hi Wenyi,

I'm sorry I don't remember exactly what buttons I pushed. I think I went to the decision letter...clicked on the highlighted part that said to fill out my SIR then it took me to another page for URSA then I logged on. On that page I think there were two links...1 the decision letter, 2 the SIR. If you can find it after browsing, I recommend calling the office. They might be of more assistance than my poor memory 

Good luck


----------



## my handle (Apr 21, 2011)

Wenyi,
It takes another day or two for the SIR and SLR links to pop up once you see your letter of admission online. I too was searching and searching for the links to these documents. Just give it some time. Somewhat frustrating, I know.


----------



## Wenyi (Apr 21, 2011)

> Originally posted by filmart:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Wenyi:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by filmart:
> Hey SheScribe and Turner,
> ...



Hi, filmart
I've created my ursa account by using UCLA ID. Also, I just found out my official offer by clicking "decision status". In the letter, it said that I need my Logon to get access to the online forms :SLR and SIR. 

I logged in, but the problem is that I can't find the button about SIR or SLRon on the main menu.

How did you fill out the online forms? Thanks. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hi Wenyi,

I'm sorry I don't remember exactly what buttons I pushed. I think I went to the decision letter...clicked on the highlighted part that said to fill out my SIR then it took me to another page for URSA then I logged on. On that page I think there were two links...1 the decision letter, 2 the SIR. If you can find it after browsing, I recommend calling the office. They might be of more assistance than my poor memory 

Good luck </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks?buddy. I will try again later.


----------



## Wenyi (Apr 21, 2011)

> Originally posted by my handle:
> Wenyi,
> It takes another day or two for the SIR and SLR links to pop up once you see your letter of admission online. I too was searching and searching for the links to these documents. Just give it some time. Somewhat frustrating, I know.



Thanks for the advice?my handle
I planed to wait but I couldn't help logging in once a while and the good new is that I saw the link and I've just finished the two forms 

When will we get their feedback? I know it sounds weird but I REALLY hope that they ask to charge my deposit ASAP


----------



## SheScribe (Apr 21, 2011)

> Originally posted by Turner:
> Thanks a lot. I know its totally irrational to think that something went wrong and my acceptance was somehow withdrawn but I can't help but invent conspiracy theories until the letter actually comes. I appreciate the info from Cheri and am glad to know at least one other person is still in the same boat at me.



Hi Turner...did you get your letter yet, or see it via the decision status link?


----------



## Wenyi (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey,shescribe
If you can't see the letter in the decision status. Maybe you can log in ur ursa page. On the left side of ur main menu, there is a link called"accept or decline ur admission" click it and it will lead you to the forms. I did it without the official email. I hope it works for you too.


----------



## filmart (Apr 21, 2011)

> Originally posted by Wenyi:
> Hey,shescribe
> If you can't see the letter in the decision status. Maybe you can log in ur ursa page. On the left side of ur main menu, there is a link called"accept or decline ur admission" click it and it will lead you to the forms. I did it without the official email. I hope it works for you too.



Nice! You figured it out


----------



## Wenyi (Apr 21, 2011)

> Originally posted by filmart:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Wenyi:
> Hey,shescribe
> If you can't see the letter in the decision status. Maybe you can log in ur ursa page. On the left side of ur main menu, there is a link called"accept or decline ur admission" click it and it will lead you to the forms. I did it without the official email. I hope it works for you too.



Nice! You figured it out  </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

yeah! good for me 
I am thinking about maybe we can start a group in facebook so that it is convenient for us to help each other in the MFA period. Just a thought.


----------



## SheScribe (Apr 22, 2011)

> Originally posted by Wenyi:
> Hey,shescribe
> If you can't see the letter in the decision status. Maybe you can log in ur ursa page. On the left side of ur main menu, there is a link called"accept or decline ur admission" click it and it will lead you to the forms. I did it without the official email. I hope it works for you too.



I still must be in the "batch" they haven't uploaded to the system yet, because that link isn't on my ursa home page after I log in.  Also, when I check application status via the grad studies website, nothing is there still.  I'll give it until next Tuesday, per Cheri's suggestion to give it a week. Driving me nuts.


----------



## SheScribe (Apr 22, 2011)

> Originally posted by Wenyi:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by filmart:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Wenyi:
> Hey,shescribe
> If you can't see the letter in the decision status. Maybe you can log in ur ursa page. On the left side of ur main menu, there is a link called"accept or decline ur admission" click it and it will lead you to the forms. I did it without the official email. I hope it works for you too.



Nice! You figured it out  </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

yeah! good for me 
I am thinking about maybe we can start a group in facebook so that it is convenient for us to help each other in the MFA period. Just a thought.  </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Great idea!


----------



## AnalogGirlNaDigitalWorld (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello everyone, also guilty of lurking here 
Make that three, when I log in its says the following and we're almost near the end of the month. What is Cheri's take?

Text:


To date, no decision has been made on your application. You may want to check the Application Status page to see if the department or program has listed any items that are missing from your file.

Please note that most decisions on graduate admissions for fall term are made in the months of March and April and therefore you should not anticipate a decision much before that time period.




> Originally posted by Wenyi:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Turner:
> Thanks a lot. I know its totally irrational to think that something went wrong and my acceptance was somehow withdrawn but I can't help but invent conspiracy theories until the letter actually comes. I appreciate the info from Cheri and am glad to know at least one other person is still in the same boat at me.



It is TWO. Count me in.
I am getting panic and sleepless and I strongly hope that the directing email can arrive by April 15 so that I can move on  </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## SheScribe (Apr 22, 2011)

> Originally posted by AnalogGirlNaDigitalWorld:
> Hello everyone, also guilty of lurking here
> Make that three, when I log in its says the following and we're almost near the end of the month. What is Cheri's take?
> 
> ...



It is TWO. Count me in.
I am getting panic and sleepless and I strongly hope that the directing email can arrive by April 15 so that I can move on  </div></BLOCKQUOTE> </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hi AnalogGirlNaDigitalWorld!

First of all, I LUV that screenname, being a huge Erykah Badu fan.   I'm not happy to know you're probably biting your nails like me, but feel relieved that everyone hasn't gotten their letter but me.   Someone on this message board said a while ago that Cheri informed them that the university will upload people in batches into the system, so I was assuming our "batch" hasn't been entered yet.  Also, in the e-mail I received from Cheri this week, she indicated that we should wait another week before calling if we haven't gotten our letter yet.  So...here I wait. Argh.


----------



## AnalogGirlNaDigitalWorld (Apr 22, 2011)

Well at least we're both in the same boat, either way...this has definitely been an experience, from the interview to the waiting game...lol

I just hope we don't miss any important deadlines/selection opportunities since our batch is towards the end..(fingers crossed, if we are accepted) ...odd process. 

I would think since the entering class is relatively small, you'd notify the "Actual class" first...but alas this is a part of the process...akin to embracing re-writes...lol 

To all those who are admitted, get busy and change the world, our art form with your pens, we can redirect minds, conjure up the best of emotions and encourage the human spirit to triumph with our stories...

Hi AnalogGirlNaDigitalWorld!

First of all, I LUV that screenname, being a huge Erykah Badu fan.   I'm not happy to know you're probably biting your nails like me, but feel relieved that everyone hasn't gotten their letter but me.   Someone on this message board said a while ago that Cheri informed them that the university will upload people in batches into the system, so I was assuming our "batch" hasn't been entered yet.  Also, in the e-mail I received from Cheri this week, she indicated that we should wait another week before calling if we haven't gotten our letter yet.  So...here I wait. Argh.[/QUOTE]


----------



## SheScribe (Apr 22, 2011)

> Originally posted by AnalogGirlNaDigitalWorld:
> Well at least we're both in the same boat, either way...this has definitely been an experience, from the interview to the waiting game...lol
> 
> I just hope we don't miss any important deadlines/selection opportunities since our batch is towards the end..(fingers crossed, if we are accepted) ...odd process.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I was thinking and hoping that we all are pretty much in, and that this letter is the last formal step, but that we are accepted. Geesh...now I'm really worried! lol  But, I'm just gonna chalk it up to timing (the batches thing) not our status or anything.  That's the only thought that will keep me from losing it.


----------



## Turner (Apr 22, 2011)

Still no letter. I got my ID number and created my account but the "accept or decline admission" link does not appear. I spoke with grad admissions and they confirmed my acceptance over the phone and said I had nothing to worry about but the letters were going out in batches, as you guys mentioned before. It's frustrating but I honestly don't think this is something to read into. I expect that I'll need to send an email on Tuesday... 

That said, I'm all for a facebook group!


----------



## jess07 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey, everyone! Yet another lurker here.  I just wanted to say that I'm very much looking forward to meeting you all in the fall!

And I think a facebook group is a fantastic idea.


----------



## filmart (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm guessing there are probably 20 students in the class and about 10 of us are already on this site...so yeah I think Facebook sounds great.


----------



## my handle (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I'm down with the facebook group too! Really looking forward to meeting SheScribe, Turner, filmart, Wenyi, jess07, AnalogGirl, Quirky, GenerallySpeaking22, and anyone else I might have missed. Yay, future classmates!


----------



## Quirky (Apr 22, 2011)

Excited as well. Let me know about the FB group, I'm in. If anyone lives in NYC and wants to meet up before the big move, let me know.


----------



## my handle (Apr 22, 2011)

Quirky, 
About your question regarding grad housing: I heard mixed things. Sounds like grad housing is certainly possible but not necessarily guaranteed. No pets allowed though. If you're looking for housing relatively close to UCLA you might consider registering with westside rentals. Westside and craigslist seem to be the most widely used on-line sources, though once you get out here you'll discover that housing options are plentiful and plenty of folks just stop by bldgs they like and contact the manager to check on available aptmts for rent. Best of luck with it, Quirky! I hope you won't have too much trouble securing a place. Maybe you can PM WillieGreen about it. He's probably got the skinny on grad housing options. Cheers.


----------



## UberOCD13 (Apr 22, 2011)

I will be joining the class come this fall as well. From NYC; will be moving over near the end of the summer. What are the age/location ranges across the board?

23 going on 24/NYC


----------



## SheScribe (Apr 22, 2011)

> Originally posted by Quirky:
> Excited as well. Let me know about the FB group, I'm in. If anyone lives in NYC and wants to meet up before the big move, let me know.



Can't wait to meet everyone as well! If anyone is in Chicago, here I'm from/live, let me know! Quirky, I'll be in NYC in a few weeks (May 12 & 13th). Maybe can coordinate lunch on 5/13? We can chat about it on FB. Thanks!


----------



## SheScribe (Apr 22, 2011)

> Originally posted by Wenyi:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by filmart:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Wenyi:
> Hey,shescribe
> If you can't see the letter in the decision status. Maybe you can log in ur ursa page. On the left side of ur main menu, there is a link called"accept or decline ur admission" click it and it will lead you to the forms. I did it without the official email. I hope it works for you too.



Nice! You figured it out  </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

yeah! good for me 
I am thinking about maybe we can start a group in facebook so that it is convenient for us to help each other in the MFA period. Just a thought.  </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Wenyi, if you started a FB group, invite my SheScribe account name, since I use that for writing/film networking. For any others who may have started one, search by SheScribe (real name is Felischa) and invite me. Thanks!


----------



## SheScribe (Apr 22, 2011)

> Originally posted by SheScribe:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Wenyi:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by filmart:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Wenyi:
> ...



Nice! You figured it out  </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

yeah! good for me 
I am thinking about maybe we can start a group in facebook so that it is convenient for us to help each other in the MFA period. Just a thought.  </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Wenyi, if you started a FB group, invite my SheScribe account name, since I use that for writing/film networking. For any others who may have started one, search by SheScribe (real name is Felischa) and invite me. Thanks! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

To clarify for anyone who may have started a FB group, it's She Scribe, two words...otherwise, may not show up in search. Thanks!


----------



## filmart (Apr 22, 2011)

So yeah...who's going to start this FB page? Also...how do we find each other? It seems we can find She Scribe  but, what about the rest without having to divulge full name and info on this forum?


----------



## filmart (Apr 22, 2011)

Started a group! 

http://www.facebook.com/home.p...roup_147956438604484

It's called: 2011-2013 UCLA MFA Screenwriting

Come join


----------



## filmart (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh yeah....tell me who you are too!


----------



## Wenyi (Apr 22, 2011)

> Originally posted by filmart:
> Oh yeah....tell me who you are too!



I've facebooked u. Wendy is me


----------



## AnalogGirlNaDigitalWorld (Apr 23, 2011)

@Shescribe * fingers crossed for you* I received my e-mail minutes ago and was declined. The funny thing is I was actually admitted to USC's supposedly number 1 film program but UCLA is in my heart.

I'm actually completing an MA now... so, at least I don't have to rush but I will apply to UCLA again  Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## SheScribe (Apr 23, 2011)

> Originally posted by AnalogGirlNaDigitalWorld:
> @Shescribe * fingers crossed for you* I received my e-mail minutes ago and was declined. The funny thing is I was actually admitted to USC's supposedly number 1 film program but UCLA is in my heart.
> 
> I'm actually completing an MA now... so, at least I don't have to rush but I will apply to UCLA again  Good luck everyone!!!!



Oh no! The department had sent you a e-mail about acceptance last month, but the university didn't accept you?


----------



## jess07 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for setting up the facebook group, filmart! I just sent my request to join...my name is Jessica.


----------



## rmarquez (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey guys, wondering what the deal would be for a guy whom hasn't had any interviews till date or have gotten rejected.  In all honesty, I have no clue what the direction the school is going to accept or reject me. What ya guys think?


----------



## SheScribe (Apr 29, 2011)

> Originally posted by rmarquez:
> Hey guys, wondering what the deal would be for a guy whom hasn't had any interviews till date or have gotten rejected.  In all honesty, I have no clue what the direction the school is going to accept or reject me. What ya guys think?



Hi Rmarquez - I'd say just keep reapplying. Also, make sure your writing materials show your true voice, whether the materials are scripts or not. That was valuable advice I got from a friend in the program. Knowing that advice freed me to show who I truly was through my writing. Another thing, I hear it's best to approach your statement of purpose like a writing sample (make sure it represents your voice while 
telling your story and showing your passion).  Hope that helps!


----------



## WillieGreen (Apr 29, 2011)

What up, peeps?

How's it going?  

If you guys have questions, we'll be hitting you up soon with too many answers.


----------



## Wenyi (Apr 30, 2011)

> Originally posted by rmarquez:
> Hey guys, wondering what the deal would be for a guy whom hasn't had any interviews till date or have gotten rejected.  In all honesty, I have no clue what the direction the school is going to accept or reject me. What ya guys think?



Hey, rmarquez. shescribe is right. showing ur passion and ur own voice are the key factors.

Here are some tips (Just for ur information):

1.When u finished ur script, find someone whose major is film or who has a good sense of writing, show him(her) ur script, ask them if them will buy tickets for this story. It is really important to hear others' opinions when u polish ur script.

2.Ask yourself if ur script makes u laugh or cry before send it to film school. If we can't touch ourselves, I'm sure others won't find it touching.

3. Don't be afraid to rewrite ur script. Rewrite as many times as it takes until u write the best version! I believe that a story can be told in many different ways, but there is only one way to put it right. Find the most suitable way for ur story. Sometimes we think a film is ridiculous, in most cases, it is not that the story is bad, it is the way director use to tell the story that makes us feel uncomfortable. 

4. personal statement is really important. show them who u are, why u want writing, what writing means to u. I told them writing is my therapy. It is not a unique reason. I'm sure that a lot of people feel the same way and say the same thing. But use ur life experience to help u illustrate why writing is ur therapy, therefore, they can feel that ur reason and urself are unique!

5.Patience and strong belief are also essential. The industry is a tough place. We will encounter difficulties sooner or later. Even though we get in top3 film schools, it doesn't make us successful writers or big shots in the dustry. 

Ok, these are the tips I followed. Good luck to u on ur reapplying!


----------



## rmarquez (Apr 30, 2011)

You guys didnt understand my question... I applied to the screenwriting MFA program for fall 2011.  It is already the end of April and I have not gotten a rejection letter or an interview request from UCLA, I sent an email the department to ask for my status and they didn't respond either.  I'm wondering if I will have to show up in person to get an answer... 



> Originally posted by Wenyi:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by rmarquez:
> Hey guys, wondering what the deal would be for a guy whom hasn't had any interviews till date or have gotten rejected.  In all honesty, I have no clue what the direction the school is going to accept or reject me. What ya guys think?



Hey, rmarquez. shescribe is right. showing ur passion and ur own voice are the key factors.

Here are some tips (Just for ur information):

1.When u finished ur script, find someone whose major is film or who has a good sense of writing, show him(her) ur script, ask them if them will buy tickets for this story. It is really important to hear others' opinions when u polish ur script.

2.Ask yourself if ur script makes u laugh or cry before send it to film school. If we can't touch ourselves, I'm sure others won't find it touching.

3. Don't be afraid to rewrite ur script. Rewrite as many times as it takes until u write the best version! I believe that a story can be told in many different ways, but there is only one way to put it right. Find the most suitable way for ur story. Sometimes we think a film is ridiculous, in most cases, it is not that the story is bad, it is the way director use to tell the story that makes us feel uncomfortable. 

4. personal statement is really important. show them who u are, why u want writing, what writing means to u. I told them writing is my therapy. It is not a unique reason. I'm sure that a lot of people feel the same way and say the same thing. But use ur life experience to help u illustrate why writing is ur therapy, therefore, they can feel that ur reason and urself are unique!

5.Patience and strong belief are also essential. The industry is a tough place. We will encounter difficulties sooner or later. Even though we get in top3 film schools, it doesn't make us successful writers or big shots in the dustry. 

Ok, these are the tips I followed. Good luck to u on ur reapplying! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## KrisKelvin (May 1, 2011)

rmarquez,

I think the posters who responded are assuming you were rejected””and I would agree with them.  Interviews were done months ago, and I'm pretty sure all the accepted people have already committed.  Chances are they forgot about you””and it sucks you haven't gotten a response because you definitely deserve one””but at this point I'd assume the worst.

One suggestion that just came to mind: have you tried emailing any of the professors?  I think there's a 99.9% chance that if you emailed Richard Walter he would get back to you, whereas in my experience with schools in general the administrative type people are much less reliable.


----------



## SheScribe (May 3, 2011)

> Originally posted by rmarquez:
> You guys didnt understand my question... I applied to the screenwriting MFA program for fall 2011.  It is already the end of April and I have not gotten a rejection letter or an interview request from UCLA, I sent an email the department to ask for my status and they didn't respond either.  I'm wondering if I will have to show up in person to get an answer...
> 
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Wenyi:
> ...



Hey, rmarquez. shescribe is right. showing ur passion and ur own voice are the key factors.

Here are some tips (Just for ur information):

1.When u finished ur script, find someone whose major is film or who has a good sense of writing, show him(her) ur script, ask them if them will buy tickets for this story. It is really important to hear others' opinions when u polish ur script.

2.Ask yourself if ur script makes u laugh or cry before send it to film school. If we can't touch ourselves, I'm sure others won't find it touching.

3. Don't be afraid to rewrite ur script. Rewrite as many times as it takes until u write the best version! I believe that a story can be told in many different ways, but there is only one way to put it right. Find the most suitable way for ur story. Sometimes we think a film is ridiculous, in most cases, it is not that the story is bad, it is the way director use to tell the story that makes us feel uncomfortable. 

4. personal statement is really important. show them who u are, why u want writing, what writing means to u. I told them writing is my therapy. It is not a unique reason. I'm sure that a lot of people feel the same way and say the same thing. But use ur life experience to help u illustrate why writing is ur therapy, therefore, they can feel that ur reason and urself are unique!

5.Patience and strong belief are also essential. The industry is a tough place. We will encounter difficulties sooner or later. Even though we get in top3 film schools, it doesn't make us successful writers or big shots in the dustry. 

Ok, these are the tips I followed. Good luck to u on ur reapplying! </div></BLOCKQUOTE> </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yes...you're right. I didn't understand your question.


----------

